# Great Lakes Racers Club Ver7.5



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Version 7.5..........

Let her rip!!!!!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hah 2nd!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> Hah 2nd!


Noooooo..... you'd be 1st since I was the thread starter!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Noooooo..... you'd be 1st since I was the thread starter!
> 
> Congratulations!!


OMG I ACTUALLY WON SOMETHING?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

You mean my computer didnt break something?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

LMAO  John I would like to say you did a great job yesterday.I cant wait for indoor to start up.I like your commentary :thumbsup: I have been missing it .


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> LMAO  John I would like to say you did a great job yesterday.I cant wait for indoor to start up.I like your commentary :thumbsup: I have been missing it .


Yeah I would have to agree with you there ed :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Maybe Ill go to RnL to race stadium this winter!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Cooter said:


> Ya know what I think that there's just too much crap and politics that go on in the GR area indoor scene I think Ill just pack up the indoor stuff for a couple of years and just hang with the gang at Woor in the summer where everyone makes you feel welcome, Maybe Ill go to RnL to race stadium this winter


Well you might see me down at RnL from time to time with the truck Tim :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ed......... Thanks! I have fun as well. You guys did a great job too!

Mike...... Same goes for you!

Tim...... Say what???? May I ask why??


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Somebody on one of the threads mentioned running different schedules so racers could race at both places on different days. We'll continue running stadium on Saturday evenings. However.... I'd like to see us move the starting time up two hours to 5:00pm instead of 7:00pm. Which of course would mean our daytime schedule would have to start at 10:00am instead of 12:00 noon. I'd also like to see us run onroad on Saturdays instead of Sundays. We could run our yearly series on Wednesday evenings instead of Thursdays.

So, the schedule would look like this........

Saturdays: On-road! Doors open at 8:30, first race starts at 10:00am.
(3 heats and main)

Saturday evenings: Stadium! Doors open all day, first race starts at 5:00pm
(3 heats and main)

Sundays: Oval????? (or is it still dead?)

Wednesday evenings: Doors open at 5:00pm, first race at 7:00pm.
(2 heats and main)

Those of you that would like to give us your input, PLEASE DO!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Another thing, with the new brushless motors that many are now running, are we planning on running them along with the standard motors, or should they have their own class?


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

2 tracks to race at :freak: wow thats a lotta racin'  
whats everybody want to run for tires in truck class? personally i liked the foams last year


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Another thing, with the new brushless motors that many are now running, are we planning on running them along with the standard motors, or should they have their own class?


i think u should let them have there own class or let them run with the 19t (if u guys are gonna have a class)
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Another thing, with the new brushless motors that many are now running, are we planning on running them along with the standard motors, or should they have their own class?


Not sure on this one. I've heard that "stock" brushless motors are a little faster than stock brush motors. If that's the case they should be split. If they are about the same I would see no problem running them together.

What brushless motors are people running? I'm looking at 2 novak systems but I want to get one that will fit in with what people are currently using. One is "stock" and the other is the "mild modified".


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Almost forgot... Is Riders taking pre-orders for the TC4? Steven?

Any idea on the price yet? (Other than what Associated tells ya) Right now I'm guessing around $250- $280.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Not sure on this one. I've heard that "stock" brushless motors are a little faster than stock brush motors. If that's the case they should be split. If they are about the same I would see no problem running them together.
> 
> What brushless motors are people running? I'm looking at 2 novak systems but I want to get one that will fit in with what people are currently using. One is "stock" and the other is the "mild modified".


mostly the SS 5800.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I think brushless should be in there own class .Or they can run with the guys that run Mod not Stock .As for tires I think it should be like last year we had a foam class and rubber as it work great that way.On running sedan and truck in the same day why not .When I run upnorth with the guys from the Soo they start at 10am or so they run everything in one day .Oval,Sedan,Truck,Legends and E-max .They get done around 6pm.Ed


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Somebody on one of the threads mentioned running different schedules so racers could race at both places on different days. We'll continue running stadium on Saturday evenings. However.... I'd like to see us move the starting time up two hours to 5:00pm instead of 7:00pm. Which of course would mean our daytime schedule would have to start at 10:00am instead of 12:00 noon. I'd also like to see us run onroad on Saturdays instead of Sundays. We could run our yearly series on Wednesday evenings instead of Thursdays.
> 
> So, the schedule would look like this........
> 
> ...




What about a practice schedule? Last year there were two days of practice during the year will that remain the same? I was just hoping to get a lot of track time in in before Cleveland if possible.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Tim...... Say what???? May I ask why??



Cause all the ankle bitting gets so old you dont see any of that crap at WOOR and you certainly dont see it on the tread, the worst you will ever see over there is some allways fun smack talk or maybe some conversations that have nothing at all to do with R/C (that is usually me heheh) Out there its just everyone trying to have fun and helping others to do the same!!!!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Almost forgot... Is Riders taking pre-orders for the TC4? Steven?
> 
> Any idea on the price yet? (Other than what Associated tells ya) Right now I'm guessing around $250- $280.


I checked on tower last night for that.. And they had the TC4 in the 1/10 off road car kit catagory.. Not sure why, but the Stock status is pending.. And the price is $305.99 But right now you can take $30 off of a total of $300-$399.99.... I think I'll stick with my FT TC3 for a while.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Cooter said:


> Cause all the ankle bitting gets so old you dont see any of that crap at WOOR and you certainly dont see it on the tread, the worst you will ever see over there is some allways fun smack talk or maybe some conversations that have nothing at all to do with R/C (that is usually me heheh) Out there its just everyone trying to have fun and helping others to do the same!!!!!


I would have to agree with that.. The woor gang is a fun group of guys.. I just am not too fond of the track surface.. I like carpet lol :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

TOYMINATOR said:


> mostly the SS 5800.


Thats the one I was leaning toward... Mainly cuz it was the cheaper of the two Novak ones at Tower.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Eric, get one if you can. It's the bomb.
5800 - mild mod
4300 - Stock


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Cool. Might have one sent to me by weeks end. Or in the process by weeks end anyway!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

dunno Eric, ive been gone for a week. Call them.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> What about a practice schedule? Last year there were two days of practice during the year will that remain the same? I was just hoping to get a lot of track time in in before Cleveland if possible.


I'm working on something along those lines. One of us hasn't had any wheel time all summer long, so it will be much needed before Cleveland! I'm sure there will also be many private test sessions available as well.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

hi lol


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

hi lol???????? man, I'm confused!


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

where is the picture for the new tc4??? i guess ive been sleeping or in a cave. 2 tracks? wow. im speechless.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Apl,

Here's a link to pictures and a writeup of the new Associated car.......
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=89445

Yep!


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

thanx john


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Apl Hed said:


> thanx john


Not a prob.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

so john, where is youre track located?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Wished I could of found this last night.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

here is some competition for the mini t

http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/for...ad.php?t=177728


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Wished I could of found this last night.


I have to agree!! Seems like a couple of the "posters" could have related to it!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Apl Hed said:


> so john, where is youre track located?


John,
We're looking to go into the same area as we have in the past
several years. No drastic changes as far as location.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> here is some competition for the mini t
> 
> http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/for...ad.php?t=177728[/QUOTE]
> This is what I get.
> The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> here is some competition for the mini t
> 
> http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/for...ad.php?t=177728


I can't get it to work.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Looks like the CRL will be back again this year with a new schedule.
Also looks like it'll mainly be on the east side of the state and Ohio.

Here's a link to Keith's thread..... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=89947


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

try this

dang it it works on rctech anyway go to rctech.net to the onroad forums its called thr rc18t just like the mini t but by asscociated 4wd sweet


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> try this
> 
> http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/for...ad.php?t=177728


I get this......

The page cannot be found 
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. 

Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

But reguardless........

I think there will be a class of those neat new little trucks racing stadium this winter!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

read edited post


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

John Warner said:


> I have to agree!! Seems like a couple of the "posters" could have related to it!!



posters? what posters?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)




----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

goofy looking on-road car.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

yaeh i guess i could have just done that lol


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I do not mind mind brushless running with brushed stock but if they do I think it should be the stock version of the brushless only. I don't know if it sounds stupid or not but maybe we could put a limit on the gear ratio of the brushless guys for fair competition. I was also thinking that it would be cool to have the rubber guys run with us foam guys because they would have more competition?  

Just a thought,

-Dustin :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> goofy looking on-road car.


It sure is....... might make a neat conversion to a car though since it's 4 wheel drive!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dustin said:


> I do not mind mind brushless running with brushed stock but if they do I think it should be the stock version of the brushless only. I don't know if it sounds stupid or not but maybe we could put a limit on the gear ratio of the brushless guys for fair competition. I was also thinking that it would be cool to have the rubber guys run with us foam guys because they would have more competition?
> 
> Just a thought,
> 
> -Dustin :dude:


Yeah, limit the brushless to about 40/100 that should do it.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Ya know I might just have to get me one of those little things.. I kinda always liked the looks of the mini T.. but it was Losi.. Now that a REAL car for that class is coming out, I just might have to look into that haha.. Any one else interested in mini Stadium?


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

OMG I cant wait for indoor.Is it going to be at the same place?I am getting the T4 ready,I got to get some new motors,I wont be running brushless.I got to many eletric motor stuff.When I is going to start?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John how about a Mini-z class or a mini-t ?My wife already has a Mini-Z. Anybody else what to run them?If you where to run mini -t I think we would have to pick one up.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Meeting Location.........*

Okay, here's where the GLRC meeting will be held this coming Friday evening at 7:00pm.
The banquet room has been reserved for us.

*Bad Guys Pizza & Grinder
1885 28th Street SW
Wyoming, MI 49509
616-538-1911

It's on 28th street between Burlingame Avenue and Byron center Avenue.
There's also a Long John Silvers and a Taco Bell there.*


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Okay, here's where the GLRC meeting will be held this coming Friday evening at 7:00pm.
> The banquet room has been reserved for us.
> 
> *Bad Guys Pizza & Grinder
> ...


Bummer wish I could make it..


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Bummer wish I could make it..


Why can't you? :wave:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Why can't you? :wave:


I got a gig down in Kalmazoo with Fatt Lapp at Francois' starting at 9.. I have to be there at latest by 8:30.. and it's about a 45 min drive.. there is no way I can get out of this one..


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

man that sucks i will diffenitly be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> I got a gig down in Kalmazoo with Fatt Lapp at Francois' starting at 9.. I have to be there at latest by 8:30.. and it's about a 45 min drive.. there is no way I can get out of this one..


Come on dude, you got a GT mustang! You can make it. :jest:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Okay, here's where the GLRC meeting will be held this coming Friday evening at 7:00pm.
> The banquet room has been reserved for us.
> 
> *Bad Guys Pizza & Grinder*
> ...


 Cant wait to see everyone Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Me either!!!

Also, if any of you try to email me, you'll need to use the NEW address.......
[email protected]

That's the numbers 03 after the GLRC.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Jimmie,I see you down there .Are you coming to the meeting ?Hope to see ya there .Ed


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah Jimmie.......... whats up?????


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Eds Location.... said:


> Racing with my GLRC and WOOR family the Best club in the World


Great location Ed!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Come on dude, you got a GT mustang! You can make it. :jest:


He cant help that it only has a 4.8L (i think?)


John-

U know i will be there! :thumbsup: :wave: 

I hear thats a nice place.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> He cant help that it only has a 4.8L (i think?)
> 
> 
> John-
> ...


Yeah, I've heard they have some pretty good food too!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, my face might be to full to do any talking! lol.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Count me in! :wave: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Great location Ed!!


SUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue: :roll:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> SUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue: :roll:


 YA and your point is  LOL BUDDY


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> He cant help that it only has a 4.8L (i think?)
> 
> 
> John-
> ...


Hey how dare you insult my car like that! Of course it's the HO 5.0 Steven! grrr


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Things sure are quiet around here!
Doesn't anybody have anything to talk about?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> yeah, my face might be to full to do any talking! lol.



that would probably be a good thing :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

Is GLRC going to be in Bev Co on Roger B. Or are we out of there forsure.  


-Dustin :dude:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Hey how dare you insult my car like that! Of course it's the HO 5.0 Steven! grrr



har har har. All in good fun considering i only have a 2.4L  

It probably is a good thing jesse! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Is GLRC going to be in Bev Co on Roger B. Or are we out of there forsure.
> 
> ...


We will NOT be going back into the BevCo building. It's been long-term leased to the company that was is in the building in the ajoining parking lot.

Sorry


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Things sure are quiet around here!
> Doesn't anybody have anything to talk about?


 We are all waiting for the meeting .I for one cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I hear a rumor that a certain "DarkHorse" racer from the Grand Rapids area will be headed to the Indoor Champs this year.

That is excluding any variables of course! :wave: :thumbsup: :wave:

The time is now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Heck, that could be anyone.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, really.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Heck, that could be anyone.


And I even paraphrased the last line!! LoL!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Ed...... Any word on the thing down the street that you and Cooter were working on???


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> And I even paraphrased the last line!! LoL!


So it must be Cooter. He won all the hardware in Battle Creek maybe he figures that he can do the same in Cleveland.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> So it must be Cooter. He won all the hardware in Battle Creek maybe he figures that he can do the same in Cleveland.


Yeah, it could be, and he did in fact do that but........ :freak:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone know when Riders will be holding there big Sale/Festival thing? I think someone mention a week or two into october? :dude: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I believe it's October 9th


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Or the 16th


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah,

:dude: because thats the last race there holding.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

it is the 9th.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Hey Ed...... Any word on the thing down the street that you and Cooter were working on???


 John you have a P.M.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> John you have a P.M.


Got it, and sent some right back at ya.

Thank You!!!
John


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Anyone going to the nite race in AnnArbor on the 18th?http://www.rcpimp.com/rc/uploads/NightRace2004.PDF


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I doubt I'll be going. I'm hoping to be too busy by then, but I did go to that a couple of years ago and we all had a blast!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

is that at pioneer high school?


----------



## jcrouse (Aug 8, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Somebody on one of the threads mentioned running different schedules so racers could race at both places on different days. We'll continue running stadium on Saturday evenings. However.... I'd like to see us move the starting time up two hours to 5:00pm instead of 7:00pm. Which of course would mean our daytime schedule would have to start at 10:00am instead of 12:00 noon. I'd also like to see us run onroad on Saturdays instead of Sundays. We could run our yearly series on Wednesday evenings instead of Thursdays.
> 
> So, the schedule would look like this........
> 
> ...


I think Saturday would be MUCH better for the on-road guys and also better for the turn-out (read mo-money). The only problem I see is that with our problem adhearing to a schedule if things get backed up for any reason it will directly effect the off road schedule.

C Ya Friday,
John


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> is that at pioneer high school?


 No its not .I think they had it there before .


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> is that at pioneer high school?


The one we went to was, but this one's at Washtenaw.


----------



## jcrouse (Aug 8, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> is that at pioneer high school?


Looking to score on a couple of teenie-boppers Steven?

You wish,
John


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven's still in school, he's a Senior this year.

John, I'm really looking forward to seeing you in person Friday evening!!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

ive got a Girl Friend,Crous-inator.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, I can vouch for him having a girlfriend, but I bet you can't guess who she is!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Only in America do you buy hotdogs in packs of 10,
and the buns in packs 8... Amazing!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

that would be like selling batteries in packs of 6 cells and shrink wrap in 4 peice packs.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Only in America......do drugstores make the sick walk all the way to the back of the store to get their prescriptions while healthy people can buy cigarettes at the front.

Only in America......do people order double cheeseburgers, large fries, and a diet coke. 

Only in America......do banks leave both doors open and then chain the pens to the counters. 

Only in America......do we leave cars worth thousands of dollars in the driveway and put our useless junk in the garage.

Only in America......do they have drive-up ATM machines with Braille lettering.

Only in America......do we use the word 'politics' to describe the process so well: 'Poli' in Latin meaning 'many' and 'tics' meaning 'bloodsucking creatures'.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

EVER WONDER.........

Why the sun lightens our hair, but darkens our skin? 

Why don't you ever see the headline "Psychic Wins Lottery"? 

Why is it that doctors call what they do "practice"? 

Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor, and dishwashing liquid made with real lemons? 

Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker? 

Why is the time of day with the slowest traffic called rush hour? 

Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food? 

Why do they sterilize the needle for lethal injections? 

Why are they called apartments when they are all stuck together? 

If con is the opposite of pro, is Congress the opposite of progress? 

If flying is so safe, why do they call the airport the terminal?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Okay, so it's all useless information, but truthful, right?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Okay, so it's all useless information, but truthful, right?



Uh huh!!!!!!!!!  :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I can very well relate to a few of them, especially the garage one


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

John Warner said:


> EVER WONDER.........
> 
> Why the sun lightens our hair, but darkens our skin?
> 
> ...


WOW you must need something to do or you bored john ????


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It was late, and I couldn't sleep.
bored..... yep!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> It was late, and I couldn't sleep.
> bored..... yep!



Mornin Johnny boy!!!! Time to jump back on my wheels seeeeeya


----------



## jcrouse (Aug 8, 2003)

*More*

Why do 7/11's that are open 24/7/365 have locks on the doors?

Why are there interstates in Hawaii?

Why do we drive on the parkway and park in the driveway?

Reminds me of Steven Wright. He was a great comedian that just seemed to disappear. Maybe he became a magician and something went wrong, donno! We may never know.

Later,
John


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

How about explaining this one....

If you send something by ship, it's called cargo
if you send it by car or truck, it's called a shipment!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Check this out if you haven't already.
:thumbsup: 
http://www.rcscrewz.com/RCScrewZSpeedway.pdf


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Saw that too...I'm thinking of a few road trips this winter season.

Denney


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

jcrouse said:


> Why do 7/11's that are open 24/7/365 have locks on the doors?
> 
> Why are there interstates in Hawaii?
> 
> ...


John Warner How about explaining this one....

If you send something by ship, it's called cargo
if you send it by car or truck, it's called a shipment! 




You gus have too much time on your hands. but kept it up your killing .HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :tongue: :lol:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I received my US Indoor Champs entry form and booklet in the mail today!!
It's the 25th anniversary this year too.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wow, Roy, I'm impressed.... your using your real name!! Awesome!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Ever wonder.......

Why women can't put on mascara with their mouth closed?

Why don't you ever see the headline "Psychic Wins Lottery"?

Why is "abbreviated" such a long word?

Why is it that doctors call what they do "practice?"

Why is it that to stop Windows 98, you have to click on "Start?"

Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor, and dishwashing liquid made with real lemons?

Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker?

Why is the time of day with the slowest traffic called rush hour?

Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food?

When dog food is new and improved tasting, who tests it?

Why didn't Noah swat those two mosquitoes?

If you choke a Smurf, what color does it turn?

Is it OK to use the AM radio after noon?

What do chickens think we taste like?

What do people in China call their good plates?

What do you call a male ladybug?

What hair color do they put on the driver's license of a bald man?

What would Geronimo say if he jumped out of an airplane?

If you throw a cat out the car window, does it become kitty litter?

Why do they sterilize the needle for lethal injections?

You know that indestructible black box that is used on airplanes? Why don't they make the whole plane out of that stuff?!

Why don't sheep shrink when it rains?

Why are they called apartments when they are all stuck together?

If con is the opposite of pro, is Congress the opposite of progress?

If flying is so safe, why do they call the airport the terminal?


-Dustin K. :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

As I said, I received my booklet from the U.S. Indoor Champs today,
but it seems I'm been out of "the loop" a little to long because I
need to know what one of the classes are.

1/12 Modified.........
1/12 Masters.........
1/12 Stock............
Stock Touring........
Masters Touring.....
Modified Touring.....
Trinity T Spec.......???????

It states "Personal Transponder" $80.00

So, what exacty is Trinity T Spec.???
It also says the entry fee for stock or masters is $60.00. Sooooooo....... to use a personal transponder will it cost us an extra $20.00, or is it an additional $80.00???

Anybody have a clue as to what that "T" class is,
and have an explantion of the transponder thing???


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Trinity T spec class.............................mabey a class with only Trinity T-spec touring cars?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

How long do you think the meeting will last? I got a freshman party to attend after the football game. :dude:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah.......

Sorry guys, 

I ain't going to be at the meeting , BUT post stuff that happens so I am up to date. :wave: 


-Dustin K.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

WIll do Dustin, no doubt about it.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John you have a PM


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John would like to talk to you about the U.S. Indoor Champs race maybe if I am lucky I can go.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It usually acts like it! I'll go check it.


Here's the T-Spec...... I found one.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> John would like to talk to you about the U.S. Indoor Champs race maybe if I am lucky I can go.


Ed, it's the biggest indoor race of the year. It would be awesome if you went.
I'll make copies of the entry form and bring them along with me tomorrow night.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nothing to do with Cleveland...... but......

I'm excited about this season!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

So, any idea how many people will be attending the meeting?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I really have no idea. But I've had many phone calls and emails from people saying they'd be there..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

If anybody sees Dave Woellper, could you let him know they sent his champs paperwork to my address and I have it?

Thanks


----------



## JamesBrink (Apr 17, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Somebody on one of the threads mentioned running different schedules so racers could race at both places on different days. We'll continue running stadium on Saturday evenings. However.... I'd like to see us move the starting time up two hours to 5:00pm instead of 7:00pm. Which of course would mean our daytime schedule would have to start at 10:00am instead of 12:00 noon. I'd also like to see us run onroad on Saturdays instead of Sundays. We could run our yearly series on Wednesday evenings instead of Thursdays.
> 
> So, the schedule would look like this........
> 
> ...


That schedule works perfect for me as far as running 12th scale. If you can find a track, I'll order up a car and get my buddies to race too.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

JamesBrink said:


> That schedule works perfect for me as far as running 12th scale. If you can find a track, I'll order up a car and get my buddies to race too.


 I am sure we will have a track :thumbsup: we are having a club meeting friday if you would like to come its at 7pm *Bad Guys Pizza & Grinder*
*1885 28th Street SW*
*Wyoming, MI 49509*
*616-538-1911*

*It's on 28th street between Burlingame Avenue and Byron center Avenue.*
*There's also a Long John Silvers and a Taco Bell there. *


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Denney, Andrew wanted me to let you know that he picked up those rubber tires and says thanks alot.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey John dont forget to bring the indoor champs entry form i need one :thumbsup: :wave: see ya tonight


----------



## jcrouse (Aug 8, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Yep, I can vouch for him having a girlfriend, but I bet you can't guess who she is!


Are you sure it's a she?

Crousinator!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Indoor champs?
Can someone give me a link? I am interested.

Thanks,


-Dustin K.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Fred do you still plan on running after the meeting tonight? just wondering if i should bring my gear.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Dustin said:


> Indoor champs?
> Can someone give me a link? I am interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I dont think their is a site up for it yet but if your coming to the meeting tonight ask John or i we will tell you all about it its awsome fun expensive though if you dont split the room up its close to a 1000.00 dollar race i have been putting money away for it for a couple months now its worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> Hey John dont forget to bring the indoor champs entry form i need one :thumbsup: :wave: see ya tonight


I'll have a dozen or more with me, that should be plenty.

See ya there,
John


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Meeting went well. No fights. :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, and did you notice that nobody even raised their voice?

All in all, I think things went real smooth. I'm ready for the new beggining!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Yep, and did you notice that nobody even raised their voice?
> 
> All in all, I think things went real smooth. I'm ready for the new beggining!


Yea me to but even more, im ready for bed 4:30 will get here soon SSSSEEEEEEEEYA  :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I don't have to get up till like 9:30!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

With the proposed reorganization and restructuring that was excepted, I thought it was gracious of you and Eileen to relinquish your financial duties of the Great Lakes Racers organization.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Had a good time tonight! Was glad to see everyone that came.Cant wait for indoor season to start.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> With the proposed reorganization and restructuring that was excepted, I thought it was gracious of you and Eileen to relinquish your financial duties of the Great Lakes Racers organization.


And we think that it's even more special that you offered to accept it!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> Had a good time tonight! Was glad to see everyone that came.Cant wait for indoor season to start.:thumbsup:


So did I, even the food was pretty darn good.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I didn't quite catch the whole part of the membership thing. So if we had a membership and it expired than it is $35 to renew. But if we have never had a membership in the first place than how much does it cost? Still $35?

-Dustin


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yes sir, still 35.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin.... Glad you could make it tonight. Tell your dad I'm sorry our conversation got cut short.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Dustin.... Glad you could make it tonight. Tell your dad I'm sorry our conversation got cut short.


He said that it was ok, 
He understood that other topics had to be discussed also. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> He said that it was ok,
> He understood that other topics had to be discussed also. :thumbsup:


Then tell him we'll talk more the next time your at the track.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I can relate to that!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Man I want to race now!! I am ready to go I have the itch  Maybe I will race tomorrow. I dont need any brakes on my truck they can wait :freak:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I've always told Hank he needs to add a spell checker to his threads.
I know it would help me without a doubt!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> I've always told Hank he needs to add a spell checker to his threads.
> I know it would help me without a doubt!


 I know it would help ME :hat:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> Man I want to race now!! I am ready to go I have the itch  Maybe I will race tomorrow. I dont need any brakes on my truck they can wait :freak:


You...??? I haven't driven anything RC related all summer long.
I think my transmitter has rust on the trigger by now!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well gentleman, I'm off to bed.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> You...??? I haven't driven anything RC related all summer long.
> I think my transmitter has rust on the trigger by now!!


 Ya and you will still beat me by 5 laps  LOL


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Well gentleman, I'm off to bed.


Goodnight. :wave: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> Ya and you will still beat me by 5 laps  LOL


Thank you for the compliment, but remember,
all it takes is practice, practice.... practice!

(Unless your name is Jesse Holman of course)!!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Well gentleman, I'm off to bed.


Lightweight heheheheh if ya dont have to get up till 9 you have at least 3 more hours to play.

At work and bored allready LOL Ed call me if you race maybe we well come up and hang for a while otherwise if ya want help on the truck or a garage to work in give me a call SSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> Lightweight heheheheh if ya dont have to get up till 9 you have at least 3 more hours to play.
> 
> At work and bored allready LOL Ed call me if you race maybe we well come up and hang for a while otherwise if ya want help on the truck or a garage to work in give me a call SSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA


 I wont be racing as I am at home still.Going to run to the shop and get some tools and I may stop by riders just to see whats going on then back home to rip the truck apart.It was nice just relaxing not rushing around to get to the track  .I needed a day off.Thanks for the offer Tim.I will call ya when we get back from running around.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Also NEVER forget what today is ! My prayers go out to anyone who lost a LOVED one !!!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> Also NEVER forget what today is ! My prayers go out to anyone who lost a LOVED one !!!



*Right on Brotha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> Also NEVER forget what today is ! My prayers go out to anyone who lost a LOVED one !!!


AMEN bro


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Who is planning on going to this years 25th U.S. Indoor Champs??
Don't forget, it is their 25th anniversary!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Who is planning on going to this years 25th U.S. Indoor Champs??
> Don't forget, it is their 25th anniversary!!


 I would like to go but the cost has to be around 1,000 bucks for the week.Unless you can spilt a room with some one then it would still be around 500-600 .And the way I drive  I would need hours of track time before I should go.But maybe I can come down for a day and watch some of the action.I think This would be a good goal for me to set for myself for next year.Then if I start saving some $$$now I would be all set to go!! If I can put just 20bucks aweek away that should do it


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I would race also,

But man, that's expencive!  Besides I don't have that kind of dough.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

We'd like to propose something new......

This season in both on-road and stadium instead of having a novice class
and a stock class, we'd like to rename them to stock and prostock. Most
of you that have been running stock will now be running in prostock. 

Those that sign up for stock will have a breakout rule enforced according
to the number of laps you run compared to what prostock runs.

Make any sense????


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

OOOOOOOH, now I get it! :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The breakout rule means that if you run the same amount of laps as the lower
class of prostock, then you'll move out of stock into the prostock class.

We just don't like the name novice for begginers is what it all amounts to.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> The breakout rule means that if you run the same amount of laps as the lower
> class of prostock, then you'll move out of stock into the prostock class.
> 
> We just don't like the name novice for begginers is what it all amounts to.



That's a pretty good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Why thank you!

Basicily the classes will be this.....

Stock, Prostock and Modified. We'll also be offering foam as well as a rubber class in stadium and sedan. All classes will require three entries to make a race.

I'd personally like to see the 1/12 scale class make a comeback again.

Mini-T anyone???


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

So what motors would be allowed then ?Anything since its all based on laps?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well, that's good question. In the past, the novice class (now stock) was allowed to run just about anything as far as tire or motor was considered. Once the begginer drivers became good enough to move up they were faced with all these rules about what they could and couldn't run. I agree that the number of laps should be the deciding factor to move them up, but we'll need to make sure they understand that they should be running a stock motor, and not something like a 19 turn. It doesn't give them an advantage. But cars like the Associated TC3 RTR comes with the 19 turn motor, and someone that's new to the hobby wouldn't know the difference to start with.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

John Warner said:


> Who is planning on going to this years 25th U.S. Indoor Champs??
> Don't forget, it is their 25th anniversary!!


I'll be there!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ed.... Your thoughts?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Ed.... Your thoughts?


 Not sure I am thinking  And yes I do that now and then


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

How about this...........

We create a "pool" (for a better choice of words) and since many of us have extra stock motors, we donate them to the pool so that when a new racer needs one, he can pick one from the pool. This way he isn't forced to spend what money he doesn't have to move up.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> Not sure I am thinking  And yes I do that now and then


you fall asleep?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok Novice would be called Stock and can run what ever they have .That sounds good.But ProStock would be a 27turn class only roar aproved ?Mod would be just run what ever you want? Sounds like what we have done in the past just a new name.Works for me :thumbsup:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Who is planning on going to this years 25th U.S. Indoor Champs??
> Don't forget, it is their 25th anniversary!!


I will be their :wave: !


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> you fall asleep?


 Had to see the end of the nascar race !!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> I will be their :wave: !


 A w e s o m e!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> How about this...........
> 
> We create a "pool" (for a better choice of words) and since many of us have extra stock motors, we donate them to the pool so that when a new racer needs one, he can pick one from the pool. This way he isn't forced to spend what money he doesn't have to move up.


 This one is a GREAT thing to try :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Who won?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

How about team racing put a Novice (stock)with a Prostock racer.They could each race there own car in diffrent heats and get points at the end they would get??? I am sure we could come up with somthing


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Who won?


Mayfield


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> How about team racing put a Novice (stock)with a Prostock racer.They could each race there own car in diffrent heats and get points at the end they would get??? I am sure we could come up with somthing


See, this is the kind of thing we were talking about last night. People helping people. Not only would what your talking about work, but it would also work as a mentor system as well as making them feel welcomed!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Im down for that.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> Ok Novice would be called Stock and can run what ever they have .That sounds good.But ProStock would be a 27turn class only roar aproved ?Mod would be just run what ever you want? Sounds like what we have done in the past just a new name.Works for me :thumbsup:


Yeah, but what about brushless? I think they should run with us brushed guys in the prostock brushed class. But like John said if brushless guys keep winning every week in the stock class we can change it to where they have their own class.

Just my 2cents. :wave:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I like my brushed motors, thanx.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> I like my brushed motors, thanx.


Me too, I am NOT running brushless, but I think the stock version of the brushless in stock mode should be able to race with us brushers.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

But,

If competition between brushless and brushed is uneven, then we can make them a separate class.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I know this I wish something like that was going on when I started.As in sedan I am still lost most of the time.Now on dirt I can make changes and know why and what they will do .Carpet is just try and see for me


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Dustin said:


> But,
> 
> If competition between brushless and brushed is uneven, then we can make them a separate class.


 I think brushless should have there own class or run with mod.But what needs to hapen is have a vote and see what everyone thinks and thats how we run it


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Brushless is for people who cant tune a motor. Sorry. I dont like it.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> Brushless is for people who cant tune a motor. Sorry. I dont like it.


I personally am not going to run brushless. But you might want to edit that post because you are going to start an argument with other members.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Jimmie! :wave:

How have you been Jimbo! I saw your name on the active users list. :jest:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Brushless is for people who cant tune a motor. Sorry. I dont like it.


correction brushless is for people that dont WANT to tune a motor lol :tongue:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Brushless is for people who cant tune a motor. Sorry. I dont like it.


 That not true ! I know some guys that can tune great and they are runing brushless and love it .If I didnt already have all my motor tools I would have a brushless now.If I was just starting out it would be my first pick


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Dustin said:


> I personally am not going to run brushless. But you might want to edit that post because you are going to start an argument with other members.


only people who feel like they cant tune a motor and HAVE to hide behind their brushless system will get angry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> only people who feel like they cant tune a motor and HAVE to hide behind their brushless system will get angry. :thumbsup:


My friend Jason is one of the BEST motor tuners at our track, he is always in the A-Main, and has alway been dedicated to R/C. But this year he is going to run brushless witch will be about as fast his brushed motors are just with low maintence.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I think denny is probably the best at our track. Him or Andy both had wicked 19t's and Dave Wolepers crap was always fast.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright guys.......

I am going to hit the sack. :wave:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Its simple brushless is a brushless 
and brushed is a brushed 
lets keep it that way
enough said


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

right.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I think we may need to at least run them all together to see how they pan out as far as speed is concerned. I think the brushless has bearings don't they? But all in all, if there's enough that will be running brushless, they'll more than likely all want to run together in my opinion. Only time will tell if their even as fast as a brushed motor.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jimmie.......... ????? Can't hear ya, speak up!!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey ED I checked and you did get 2 new clutch bearings so you are good to go!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John BTW im offended by your choice for this treads name it has references to kyosho's!!!!!!!!!!!! ya know 7.5 heheheheh :tongue: :devil:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> I think we may need to at least run them all together to see how they pan out as far as speed is concerned. I think the brushless has bearings don't they? But all in all, if there's enough that will be running brushless, they'll more than likely all want to run together in my opinion. Only time will tell if their even as fast as a brushed motor.


its not the speed you have to worry about its the torque and thats useable power that is a big advantage in touring cars and trucks. plus the 4300 is rated with 40% more runtime and that equals to a motor that will not run flat
u will still be in the middle of your battery pack where alot of the voltage is when the race is over the 4300's torque is rated at 0.45in/oz per amp an avarage 10 turn is 0.33in/oz per amp the bottom line is a brushless is faster than a brushed stock motor and exactly where you want it in torque


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> John BTW im offended by your choice for this treads name it has references to kyosho's!!!!!!!!!!!! ya know 7.5 heheheheh :tongue: :devil:



atleast he didnt name it hyper? :wave:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

J FAST said:


> its not the speed you have to worry about its the torque and thats useable power that is a big advantage in touring cars and trucks. plus the 4300 is rated with 40% more runtime and that equals to a motor that will not run flat
> u will still be in the middle of your battery pack where alot of the voltage is when the race is over the 4300's torque is rated at 0.45in/oz per amp an avarage 10 turn is 0.33in/oz per amp the bottom line is a brushless is faster than a brushed stock motor and exactly where you want it in torque


Aww, Jesse....Ur so smart. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Gee, Tim.... I'm sorry. 
The 7.5 is the number of years our "parent"
corporation has been registered as a 501C-3.

And, about the brushed vs brushless thing, remember something.....
I personally have NO experience with them!!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> atleast he didnt name it hyper? :wave:


If he had named it hyper 7 PCR it would have been much better than 7.5  :jest:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Gee, Tim.... I'm sorry.
> The 7.5 is the number of years our "parent"
> corporation has been registered as a 501C-3.
> 
> ...



Ok I forgive ya Big Dog!! LOL  :tongue:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> Ok I forgive ya Big Dog!! LOL  :tongue:


I feel much better now! LoL!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> Hey ED I checked and you did get 2 new clutch bearings so you are good to go!!!!!!!!


 Thats good to here :thumbsup: Since I have to take over for ya on your day off


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well the question about who plans on going to this year Indoor Champs didn't go over to well. I'll try another stupid question.....

Who's planning on running 1/12th scale???


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ed,

You have a PM!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

As far as the burshless v brushed and foam and rubber classes go, remember it takes just 3 to make a class. We'll just have to wait and see, it's really going to depend on turn-out for any given day.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Per our meeting on Friday it was determined that GLRC is in the reorganization and
restructuring process (Starting Over). As part of this process it was also determined that all memberships have lapsed. In an effort to raise new capital for the upcoming season I will begin the process renewing memberships in the near future, the date has yet to be determined.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Man John,.......

you stay up too late! :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

So.................................John, have you and Fred thought about the entry fee between members and non members? I personally think it should be $15 for non members, $10 for members, and $7 for kids under 11?

Just my 2 cents. :wave: 

Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Howe, I see uuuuuuuuuu. :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Mike Howe, I see uuuuuuuuuu. :jest: :jest:


Dang dude what do you live on these fourms? :thumbsup: Haha just kidding..
I've been away for a couple days so I'm trying to get cought up! 

As far as the Brushless vs Brushed goes.. I really dont care.. I use both.. and I will always be ready to switch to either one, depending on what other's are running.. I think for mod class, the Super Sport system should be fine.. that has worked well in mod class at riders this summer... But the stock system I think should prolly be in it's own class, Jesse made a really good point..


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Naw,

I don't live here.  I just have nothing to do. And I saw your name on the currently active users list.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dustin said:


> So.................................John, have you and Fred thought about the entry fee between members and non members? I personally think it should be $15 for non members, $10 for members, and $7 for kids under 11?
> 
> Just my 2 cents. :wave:
> 
> Dustin K.


Dustin, thanks for your imput and those details are being worked out.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

As far as I know, NONE of us have any experience with the 4300 brushless motor. (Based on the "Why buy a wimpy motor when the fast one is the same price?" principle.) A magazine review basically said it's about the same _speed_ as a stock, but has more low-end torque. It probably wouldn't be a fair fight against brushed stockers. As for mod, let the brushless run with them.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, I think it's going to be a wait and see kinda thing since it hasn't been tested yet.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, I think it's going to be a wait and see kinda thing since it hasn't been tested yet.


Seems pretty logical. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wow, there's something new I'm not familuar with...... Me logical???


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i dont think that the ss5800 should run with the mods

i think that they should have there own class


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> Brushless is for people who cant tune a motor. Sorry. I dont like it.



man dude during the indoor season i had one of the fastest motor i may of not have been the fastest around but my motor was fast and i switch to brushless cause it is cheaper in the long run and matenice free!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I think we should all drop the subject for a while on brushless and brushed and see how it turns out this indoor season.

really,

-Dustin K.


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Whats up guys.. Hey Dustin how you been doing? I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to say hi at the meeting. The Kids was keeping me busy. I like the pro-stock and stock idea. My opinion a five dollar difference between members and non-members fees and a cost break for kids under 18 years old. ThaT Will get them back next week for more racing. Love you guys! Peace! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Ed, who won at WOOR today?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Hey Ed, who won at WOOR today?


Not sure who won in buggy as we had to leave as it was 6:30 when my main was done.As it is Kellys suger will be off for a few days now becouse she has to eat.I ran my rustler with the monster trucks and took first dont know from there.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> man dude during the indoor season i had one of the fastest motor i may of not have been the fastest around but my motor was fast and i switch to brushless cause it is cheaper in the long run and matenice free!!!!!!!!



Super. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> i dont think that the ss5800 should run with the mods
> 
> i think that they should have there own class


Just think brushless with foams there should be lots of trucks with wheelie bars!!! It would be like a mod spec. class. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

jimmie said:


> Whats up guys.. Hey Dustin how you been doing? I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to say hi at the meeting. The Kids was keeping me busy. I like the pro-stock and stock idea. My opinion a five dollar difference between members and non-members fees and a cost break for kids under 18 years old. ThaT Will get them back next week for more racing. Love you guys! Peace! :thumbsup:


Yeah, I wanted to talk to you too but the meeting lasted a long time. Too long for my dad at least.  But whatever happends with the brush and brushless happens. We will have to wait and see.

See ya this fall dude!

-Dustin K.


Reminder: I belive riders will be having their festival/big sale thing on October 9. Also on that day Tony will not be charging anything to race. :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> Brushless is for people who cant tune a motor. Sorry. I dont like it.


_Good one, tell that to Chuck Lonergan. LoL_


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> _Good one, tell that to Chuck Lonergan. LoL_


Haha amen to that! I'm sure he would have a few pro's and con's about brushless.. He seems to know what they can do! :thumbsup:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey if anyone has a personal transponder they want to sell please pm me thanks


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

Any word on the counter offer.  I hope we get it!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Just to keep everyone informed, I talked with the listing agent for the building that I'm currently working on and he thought that we may be able to button things up in the next few days. More information will follow as it becomes available.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> Just to keep everyone informed, I talked with the listing agent for the building that I'm currently working on and he thought that we may be able to button things up in the next few days. More information will follow as it becomes available.


 :hat: :hat: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Volunteers need:*

The boarders that we currently have are in a sad state of disrepair.
I would like to get at least 10 volunteers to help strip the tape and
glue off of them.
This is part of a process to put a new look and feel on the club,
inside and out.
As a club each of us have a responsibility to contribute in some manner.
If you feel that this is an effort that you would like to help with please
drop me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll start
a list of workers.
I know that many from our club will never know about this opportunity 
unless we take the time to tell them. (Call your racing buddies).
When I confirm a lease on a buliding I will then set a date for the work 
to begin.
Thanks, Fred Knapp


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

i remember when we used to do that every year?

Count me in. Do we need any materials like chemicals or tools or anything that we could contribute to?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> The borders that we currently have are in a sad state of disrepair.
> I would like to get at least 10 volunteers to help strip the tape and
> glue off of them.
> This is part of a process to put a new look and feel on the club,
> ...


Yep, I agree. You can also email me if you'd like at [email protected] if you have any questions.
I may also need some help digging them out of the bus and loading
them into the trailer to transport to GR for the cleaning process.

Sooooo........ grab one of your racing buddies and send that email!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> i remember when we used to do that every year?
> 
> Count me in. Do we need any materials like chemicals or tools or anything that we could contribute to?


Yes Steven it'll be the same process that we use to do every year. We'll take care of getting the cleaner, but I'm sure we could use as many rags as people bring. Maybe even some "simple green" if you have some.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven, now that I think about it, you could come down after school one evening
and help AJ and I get the borders out of the bus and into the trailer couldn't you??


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I will be way more than happy to help. BUT.........are we going to be doing this at the track, on the weekend, on a weekday, where? I am sorry to be picky but I have a tight schedule. But if it is on a weekend I will probebly be there. :thumbsup: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*Just A Thought*

To fred and fellow racers, Seeing how we have a new person in charge of the clubs finances or Presedent (Fred Knapp) and we are in the process of reconstructing a NEW and BETTER RC club, I thought we might start the club off with a fresh new name. Maybe something like Grand Rapids Area racers, Grand Rapids RC club.... I was hoping to get some feed back from you guys about other possible club names 
so shoot!!!! Jesse


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> To fred and fellow racers, Seeing how we have a new person in charge of the clubs finances or Presedent (Fred Knapp) and we are in the process of reconstructing a NEW and BETTER RC club, I thought we might start the club off with a fresh new name. Maybe something like Grand Rapids Area racers, Grand Rapids RC club.... I was hoping to get some feed back from you guys about other possible club names
> so shoot!!!! Jesse


Jesse, the present club is under reorganization and getting a facelift sort to say. Fred is taking over the financial aspects as well as many other things. Since it's not going to be a newly formed club there's not much choice but to keep the name we have since it's a registered corporation within the state of Michigan. We are already using a "DBA" status using the Great Lakes Racers Club name as it is. Our parent corporations name is "West Michigan RC Racers Club" which is a name we quit using 7 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Grand Rapids RC sounds ok. :thumbsup:

Just my 2cents.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

GLRC use to be a club name that most everyone looked up to a few years ago.
We're going to do our best to bring that status back. But remember what Fred
kept repeating...... It's going to take the work of many to accomplish this task!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

new name? i dunno.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Steven, now that I think about it, you could come down after school one evening
> and help AJ and I get the borders out of the bus and into the trailer couldn't you??



Yeah i can do that. We can work out when. Ill have to stick around for dinner though! har har. :thumbsup:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Fred, I also thought it would be a good idea to keep a log book of the clubs finances thats available at any time for everyone to veiw that way we all know how much money needs to be made for rent and how much money we have brought in extra. Maybe we can have meetings and at that time can discuss what the club needs (new carpet ,boarders,toilet paper ,ect..) and how much extra money is available to put towards these items. Just another thought. what do you guys think?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Good imput guys, keep it comming. I can say a name change is'nt that big of a deal as I've filed DBA's before. I think thats something the members can take up.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> Fred, I also thought it would be a good idea to keep a log book of the clubs finances thats available at any time for everyone to veiw that way we all know how much money needs to be made for rent and how much money we have brought in extra. Maybe we can have meetings and at that time can discuss what the club needs (new carpet ,boarders,toilet paper ,ect..) and how much extra money is available to put towards these items. Just another thought. what do you guys think?


I like it.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Jesse, *-1.the present club is under reorganization * and getting a facelift sort to say. *2.Fred is taking over the financial aspects * as well as many other things. *3.Since it's not going to be a newly formed club * there's not much choice but to keep the name we have since it's a registered corporation within the state of Michigan. We are already using a "DBA" status using the Great Lakes Racers Club name as it is. Our parent corporations name is "West Michigan RC Racers Club" which is a name we quit using 7 1/2 years ago.


1.what is under reorganization? 

2.Fred collected all the money last year!!

3. I think you got that one right!!

I like you and think your fun to be around but I think the Club needs a whole new CLUB NAME,President,and board members like you said the old club is crap! just my opinion though.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I say keep the name as it is. I mean, everybody knows us as Great Lakes Racers Club. Why change it just to show that WE'VE changed a little. I'm all for turning back to a time when WE were the club everyone wanted to model THEIR club after, but I can't see the point of changing the name just cuz it's old or doesn't reflect our restructured status. It'd be like changing your name cuz you've had it for 20 or 30 years (or in Johns case since the dawn of time). Nuff said on that.


As for helping out, count me in Freddy Boy- just let me know the when and where.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah....................the name's just fine. Besides as the club grows the name will be more well known and more respected. :thumbsup: 

-Dustin K. :dude:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I say keep the name as it is. I mean, *everybody knows us as Great Lakes Racers Club*. Why change it just to show that WE'VE changed a little. I'm all for turning back to a time when WE were the club everyone wanted to model THEIR club after, but I can't see the point of changing the name just cuz it's old or doesn't reflect our restructured status. It'd be like changing your name cuz you've had it for 20 or 30 years (or in Johns case since the dawn of time). Nuff said on that.
> 
> 
> As for helping out, count me in Freddy Boy- just let me know the when and where.


maybe thats the problem? just trying to help start a new club thats what i thought we were doing bettering the club :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

J FAST said:


> 1.what is under reorganization?
> 
> 2.Fred collected all the money last year!!
> 
> ...


Let me take a stab at this one Fred...

1) I think it is under "reorganization" because we lost focus on what we were out to do. When I joined the club it was just a bunch of guys getting together and running nothing but oval cars in a run down building near Gun Lake. We were running out in Ada with the old Rivertown Racers with whats- his- face that owned it at the time (Ted?). We watched that thing go downhill cuz all he wanted was the cash it brought in. We needed something different so off we went to Gun Lake. John busted his but to accomodate us onroad guys, and we watched the track go from less than 12 guys on a busy day to 45-50 guys a CLASS in just a few years. THATS what we need to get back to- a bunch of guys getting together and having fun. No politics. No argueing. Just toy cars and bowling trophies.

2) Fred collected the money but he had no control over where it went.


3) GLRC sound better anyway... Just don't do a search for it, Right Johnny Boy?!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

BUT... nuff said about that. I just wanna get back indoors and back behind the remote. I've gotten a little rust over the summer me thinks.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Same here.

Except for the rust. :jest:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

our trailer says glrc right? Doesnt our little sign say it too?

i guess it wouldnt be that hard to change, but its up to everyone. I really havent decided yet.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I personally think we should stay with GLRC.

Just my 2 cents. :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I see Fred lurking about.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Just don't do a search for it, Right Johnny Boy?!


That's right because it'll bring you to either the Great Lakes Radio Consortium,
or the Gay & Lesbian Resource Center sites.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I see Fred lurking about.


He's probebly sleeping over the keyboard. :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I have a personal goal this indoor season: compete on a level that will get me into the A-Mains. Work on my set-ups and driving and it shouldn't be a problem, don't ya think? I mean, I remember when Mr. Stewart was just starting and didn't know his right turn from his left! LOL. It wasn't THAT long ago Steven!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Dustin said:


> He's probebly sleeping over the keyboard. :jest: :jest: :jest:


Oh jeez, I forsee a burned up keyboard from the drool!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I will be very happy if I can get into the A-main once a month at least. I plan on getting a perfect setup and shooting for the B-main every week.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Oh jeez, I forsee a burned up keyboard from the drool!


Hopefully he wakes up and takes his head off it! :jest:  

Just kidding Fred. :hat:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'd just like to see all the BS dissapear from these threads.
Seems like somebody always wants to start it for whatever reason.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Dustin said:


> I will be very happy if I can get into the A-main once a month at least. I plan on getting a perfect setup and shooting for the B-main every week.


I'm already there in stadium and touring, I need to work on my driving and motor issues. my stocks need some serious work and I've been toying with the idea of a brushless system. I think I'll even go far as to re-order a TC4...


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I'd just like to see all the BS dissapear from these threads.
> Seems like somebody always wants to start it for whatever reason.


Amen to that!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Remember the name: DUSTIN KOSTER. You will be hearing a lot of that for the high mains this year. :jest: 

-I hope at least.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> Remember the name: DUSTIN KOSTER. You will be hearing a lot of that for the high mains this year. :jest:
> 
> -I hope at least.


Yeah, I can hear me announcing that on the PA now!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, I can hear me announcing that on the PA now!!


Yeah, 
At riders all you heard at the end of my race was: Dustin Koster, we need you transponder back. :jest: 

-So I am a little slow walking around the cars the get to the announcer stand.  At least I bring it back. :dude:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

So Mr. Warnout, will you be joining us on the carpet this year or just harrassing us from behind the computer? :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> So Mr. Warnout, will you be joining us on the carpet this year or just harrassing us from behind the computer? :devil:


Me? I am definatelly going to race this year. I raced all last year at the Bev Co. Building. I had the Matt Francis 1 with the black body and orange flames.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Speaking of the computer, I will once again offer my services to run races, like I have for the last few years.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> So Mr. Warnout, will you be joining us on the carpet this year or just harrassing us from behind the computer? :devil:


You must be kidding me right??? I already have the Tugboat Tamiya prepped and ready to compete for bowling trophies and bragging rights. Plus I will be going to Cleveland once again this year.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Speaking of the computer, I will once again offer my services to run races, like I have for the last few years.


Should I bring an 8 pound sledge in case the issues we had last year return?!:devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Speaking of the computer, I will once again offer my services to run races, like I have for the last few years.


Thank you Eric. You're offer may very well be accepted!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Should I bring an 8 pound sledge in case the issues we had last year return?!:devil:


Nope, we have the latest greatest software thats presently on the market. I've tested it in action and all is well!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Nope, we have the latest greatest software thats presently on the market. I've tested it in action and all is well!


You've "teated" it huh? In that case I'll get an 18 pound sledge!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Reply 300. :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright guys,

talk to you tomorrow, I need sleep or I won't be able to get up for school.   :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Oh SURE!!! Edit it as I'm typing! I see how ya are!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I have a personal goal this indoor season: compete on a level that will get me into the A-Mains. Work on my set-ups and driving and it shouldn't be a problem, don't ya think? I mean, I remember when Mr. Stewart was just starting and didn't know his right turn from his left! LOL. It wasn't THAT long ago Steven!



Right on.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, DSL baby!

Oh, and to everybody..............

Bottom line is this. If you want and expect a better place to race indoors, we all are going to need to work TOGETHER. We now have Fred agreeing to take the helm, but like myself.... HE CAN'T DO IT ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Ide like to Welcome back a vert important Member of the GLRC...


our missing transponder! :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Yep, DSL baby!


I gots the same DSL you got! I just cant type worth a squat!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> Ide like to Welcome back a vert important Member of the GLRC...
> 
> 
> our missing transponder! :thumbsup:


LOL!!!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Fred,
You have PM


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Bottom line is this. If you want and expect a better place to race indoors, we all are going to need to work TOGETHER. We now have Fred agreeing to take the helm, but like myself.... HE CAN'T DO IT ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!


Since we are putting it all out here. When you say at the helm, that to me means in control of the club. All and any moneys recieved will be deposited in a new account. All moneys dispursed will be voted on other than the rent and utilities. This is my understanding, how about everyone else?
Your right, I can't do it alone and will depend on the participation of everyone.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well on the name change I like the one we have and would like to keep it.I can cleaning the boards You can put me down .Just rember I work in the afternoon so weekends or in the A.M. is when I can help.I also can come up with some rags and cleaner .Just need to make sure I get ALL the dirty rags BACK.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

knapster said:


> Since we are putting it all out here. When you say at the helm, that to me means in control of the club. All and any moneys recieved will be deposited in a new account. All moneys dispursed will be voted on other than the rent and utilities. This is my understanding, how about everyone else?
> Your right, I can't do it alone and will depend on the participation of everyone.


 Sounds good to me.But I think we need to have more officers then just you.All clubs have them and they should be voted on.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Fred,You have a P.M.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

*Ed could you kindly check your PM'S *


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Gee, I hope he sees that.......!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Gee, I hope he sees that.......!



Hes a little slow so I thought id help him out LOL  :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Slow......... hard of hearing or blind maybe? LoL!!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Slow......... hard of hearing or blind maybe? LoL!!


Yea I visited him at work today, I was shocked, I actually caught him working!!!!!!!!  Imagine my surprize :jest: :tongue:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> Yea I visited him at work today, I was shocked, I actually caught him working!!!!!!!!  Imagine my surprise!


Are you sure he was working, or could he have been pretending?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Are you sure he was working, or could he have been pretending?


No I think he was his hands were dirty, but then again he could have saw me coming and wiped his hands on the underside of the truck to get dirty  :devil:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Man you guys are so FUNNY   I am glad you are my friends :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

And TIM CLICK CLICK CLICK   :hat:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> Man you guys are so FUNNY   I am glad you are my friends LOL


We are the best kind of freinds. the kind that can laugh at you!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Okay, you win. Tim and I agreed that whoever said they made the most money buys dinner next time!

Soooo.... you win!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> We are the best kind of freinds. the kind that can laugh at you!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Ya, and at each other!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Okay, you win. Tim and I agreed that whoever said they made the most money buys dinner next time!
> 
> Soooo.... you win!!


 Who said That ???? Not me


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> And TIM CLICK CLICK CLICK



I know where you live lamburpsome!!!!!!!!!! LOL ROTF  :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> Who said That ???? Not me


I see how you are...... you edited it before I could get back to it.... you dog!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I got that new motor case with bearings in it for 15bucks :thumbsup: So the hyper will be running soon :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Okay, you win. Tim and I agreed that whoever said they made the most money buys dinner next time!
> 
> Soooo.... you win!!



SWEET ED's buyin!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> you guys are just mad because I make more $$$$$$ than you! And TIM CLICK CLICK CLICK   :hat:


But then again, maybe you wern't fast enough!!! LoL!!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

CLICK CLICK CLICK


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> SWEET ED's buyin!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


 I did BUY at the meeting :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> I did BUY at the meeting :thumbsup:


not for me, and I would have been a cheap date. I only had a pepsi!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> I did BUY at the meeting :thumbsup:


Hey I tried to pay my half Kelly wouldnt let me OH ED you have a PM  :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*OH ED you have a PM*


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> Hey I tried to pay my half Kelly wouldnt let me OH ED you have a PM  :thumbsup:


 Back at ya


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

thought I'd help out a little


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Shes at *5206!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

All you have to much time on your hands. Kelly


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> Shes at *5206!!!!!!!!!!*


it may be time to start that diet about now! What the beans are you talking about???????


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> All you have to much time on your hands. Kelly


Ya think???


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> it may be time to start that diet about now! What the beans are you talking about???????


Ask ED he will tell ya :freak:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> Shes at *5206!!!!!!!!!!*


They are almost there only 4793 to go then it will start over !!LOL


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Omg..........! Ed????


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John check your PM thingys :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Omg..........! Ed????


 TJ found a package counter we had at work and tims kids are playing with it


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> John check your PM thingys :thumbsup:


Did it, got it, read it, and replyed to it!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Now I understand......... It would drive me nuts too!!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Did it, got it, read it, and replyed to it!


 Hopfully he was nicer to you then ME


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, I think he probably was... LoL!


Well gentleman, I'm off to bed, 6:00am comes early these days!

Have a great day tomorrow, and I'll talk to ya later!!

John


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, I think he probably was... LoL!
> 
> 
> Well gentleman, I'm off to bed, 6:00am comes early these days!
> ...



HOLLY COW !!!!!!!!! your not hidden


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> HOLLY COW !!!!!!!!! your not hidden


 YA hes coming out of the closet


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> HOLLY COW !!!!!!!!! your not hidden


Yeah, I didn't realize it was in the invisibe mode


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> YA hes coming out of the closet


Have you picked a date for yours yet??


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter,You need to start puting your sedans back together.IT wont be to long now.Its time to roll out the carpet!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> Cooter,You need to start puting your sedans back together.IT wont be to long now.Its time to roll out the carpet!!


Talking about that...
Interstate Batteries is delivering a new battery for the bus tomorrow.
It's not your basic battery, it's 9"W X 8.5"T X 21"L and weighs 104lbs!

And the worst part is it's cost is about $1.87 per pound!!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yay! so we wont have to screw around with it anymore.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> yay! so we wont have to screw around with it anymore.


I sure hope not..... the cold cranking amps is 1120!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Talking about that...
> Interstate Batteries is delivering a new battery for the bus tomorrow.
> It's not your basic battery, it's 9"W X 8.5"T X 21"L and weighs 104lbs!
> 
> And the worst part is it's cost is about $1.87 per pound!!!!


 SWEET that will be nice !!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I thought you said good nite like a hour ago  John


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> SWEET that will be nice !!


Yep.... when we were moving out of last years building, it took a 100
amp charger (on start mode) and a set of heavy duty jumper cables
hooked up to my exploder to get that Detroit diesel to even roll over!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

i remember the brake lines. har har.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And Steven.... dinner here would be included


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

cool. Im in.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> i remember the brake lines. har har.


Holy cow...... I tried to forget about that! I ended up replacing
a total of 24' of it from the front to the back. I'd rather not have
to ever do that again!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

i dont really mind if they go out again cuz im usualy following. I wouldnt be in the path.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I wouldn't want to be! That thing is heavy with a capitol H!
Now, about this bump on the back of my head and that broken
windshield. Who was it that was supposed to be holding onto
those tables?????? LoL!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

What tables? *clunk*

Oh right.

Meh. get some glas from joes, we can fit something.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I think duct tape will work fine!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

*ROAR APPROVES DEMO BRUSHLESS MOTOR CLASS!
*

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Let the Brushless Revolution begin! Thanks to ROAR recently deciding to allow a Demo Brushless Motor Class at ROAR-sanctioned national events in 2004, the doors have been opened for racers running brushless motors to experience a higher level of competition on tracks around the country. Novak is pleased that the *Super Sport Brushless System (#3005)* will be the allowed system at these events. [/font]

While the recent ruling is the first step in getting a brushless class at more races, the next step is to get track owners to add this class to their scheduled events. 


There ya have it. ROAR approved and in it's own class.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

MONIN Johnny B


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Recap: Topic of discussion yesterday*



knapster said:


> Just to keep everyone informed, I talked with the listing agent for the building that I'm currently working on and he thought that we may be able to button things up in the next few days. More information will follow as it becomes available.


The boarders that we currently have are in a sad state of disrepair.
I would like to get at least 10 volunteers to help strip the tape and
glue off of them.
This is part of a process to put a new look and feel on the club,
inside and out.
As a club each of us have a responsibility to contribute in some manner.
If you feel that this is an effort that you would like to help with please
drop me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll start
a list of workers.
I know that many from our club will never know about this opportunity 
unless we take the time to tell them. (Call your racing buddies).
When I confirm a lease on a buliding I will then set a date for the work 
to begin.
Thanks, Fred Knapp


J FAST said:


> To fred and fellow racers, Seeing how we have a new person in charge of the clubs finances or Presedent (Fred Knapp) and we are in the process of reconstructing a NEW and BETTER RC club, I thought we might start the club off with a fresh new name. Maybe something like Grand Rapids Area racers, Grand Rapids RC club.... I was hoping to get some feed back from you guys about other possible club names
> so shoot!!!! Jesse





John Warner said:


> GLRC use to be a club name that most everyone looked up to a few years ago.
> We're going to do our best to bring that status back. But remember what Fred
> kept repeating...... It's going to take the work of many to accomplish this task!





J FAST said:


> Fred, I also thought it would be a good idea to keep a log book of the clubs finances thats available at any time for everyone to veiw that way we all know how much money needs to be made for rent and how much money we have brought in extra. Maybe we can have meetings and at that time can discuss what the club needs (new carpet ,boarders,toilet paper ,ect..) and how much extra money is available to put towards these items. Just another thought. what do you guys think?





knapster said:


> Good imput guys, keep it comming. I can say a name change is'nt that big of a deal as I've filed DBA's before. I think thats something the members can take up.
> What do you guys think?





DamageIncRacing said:


> Let me take a stab at this one Fred...
> 
> 1) I think it is under "reorganization" because we lost focus on what we were out to do. When I joined the club it was just a bunch of guys getting together and running nothing but oval cars in a run down building near Gun Lake. We were running out in Ada with the old Rivertown Racers with whats- his- face that owned it at the time (Ted?). We watched that thing go downhill cuz all he wanted was the cash it brought in. We needed something different so off we went to Gun Lake. John busted his but to accomodate us onroad guys, and we watched the track go from less than 12 guys on a busy day to 45-50 guys a CLASS in just a few years. THATS what we need to get back to- a bunch of guys getting together and having fun. No politics. No argueing. Just toy cars and bowling trophies.
> 
> ...





S.Stew said:


> our trailer says glrc right? Doesnt our little sign say it too?
> i guess it wouldnt be that hard to change, but its up to everyone. I really havent decided yet.





John Warner said:


> Bottom line is this. If you want and expect a better place to race indoors, we all are going to need to work TOGETHER. We now have Fred agreeing to take the helm, but like myself.... HE CAN'T DO IT ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!





knapster said:


> Since we are putting it all out here. When you say at the helm, that to me means in control of the club. All and any moneys recieved will be deposited in a new account. All moneys dispursed will be voted on other than the rent and utilities. This is my understanding, how about everyone else?
> Your right, I can't do it alone and will depend on the participation of everyone.





wreckscuba said:


> Sounds good to me.But I think we need to have more officers then just you. All clubs have them and they should be voted on.


Man you guys put up like eight pages, wow.
I thought this was all good imput and took the time to bring them back to the top of this thread.
If anyone has any further comment please bring them forward and I'll try to address them.
Fred


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Man you guys put up like eight pages, wow.
> I thought this was all good input and took the time to bring them back to the top of this thread.
> If anyone has any further comments, please bring them forward and I'll try to address them.
> Fred


Yep, quite a few of us were up pretty late chatting and discussing todays topics.
Plus, I think my PM thing is full now!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I talked to Cliff he works at hobby world.Asked him if he thought they would be willing to help out.He asked with what ?What would the club members like to see from them .So maybe between now and are next meeting you guys can think of a few things .But if they are willing to help us we need to suport them allso .I know they dont stock much on road stuff.but they never stock any 1/8th buggy parts and now they do.Why because the woor racers have been suporting them.So maybe the same could happend with on road.They place orders twice a week.If you order it by wednesday it will be there on friday and then they order on friday to be there the first if the week.As long as there suppler has it .Anything I have orded has always came in on time.LMK Ed


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

SCUBAAAAA!!!!!!!​


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Tim :wave: I see you are hard at work


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> Hi Tim :wave: I see you are hard at work



I am im back on my normal job!! Workin hard,,,,, to stay awake :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Lets try to get Hobby World involved! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

we could just file a lost person report for William. 8^)


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Who let the dog out?*

It's a Dog eat Dog world out there for anyone in small business.
Word just came down today that I was out bid on a major project.
Since my business is where I get most of my income it doesn't
make economic sense for me to stick my neck out on the chopping block
for the club. Perhaps if two of three investors came forward, then maybe, 
and it would probably be on a for profit situation. Less politics that way.
Don't worry about me, as I've been down this road before, The reason why 
I do it, because it keeps life interesting.
Thanks in advance to each and everyone that put your trust in me.
Fred.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

?! So we're out again?!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

All is not lost, we still have the option of taking the building at Clyde Park and 44th in the strip mall. What needs to happen is we must raise some capitol in order to cover the 1st months rent and security deposit. I believe the amount of the lease is 1,700.00 per month more or less depending on if the leasing company decides to accept the counter offer or not. I'm willing to throw in $500.00, but it'll take about six of us with that amount to get the job done. This can either be in the form of a loan, or donation. At this point, I guess it's up to you, the racers. If we manage to pull this off, things will still go under Fred's control, not mine.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I need to win the Big Game!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Somebody on one of the threads mentioned running different schedules so racers could race at both places on different days. We'll continue running stadium on Saturday evenings. However.... I'd like to see us move the starting time up two hours to 5:00pm instead of 7:00pm. Which of course would mean our daytime schedule would have to start at 10:00am instead of 12:00 noon. I'd also like to see us run onroad on Saturdays instead of Sundays. We could run our yearly series on Wednesday evenings instead of Thursdays.
> 
> So, the schedule would look like this........
> 
> ...


John,
I like the idea of running both classes (on-road + Stadium ) the same day.
One trip when weather is bad, one day at home to do other stuff...:thumbsup: 

Sounds good to me !!!
Just my 2cts...
Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike Champ said:


> John,
> I like the idea of running both classes (on-road + Stadium ) the same day.
> One trip when weather is bad, one day at home to do other stuff...:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Yeah, plus everybody would get home earlier by moving everything up two hours.
No more 12:30 finish times!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

We can try and have a car wash like everyone else.Maybe if we ask hobbyworld we can have it there?Not sure on how much $$$$ we can get but we could try?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Not a bad idea. What about what John said about companies buying signs? That alone could make it happen. But we need some ideas. If I had some cash it would be in the clubs hands, believe me.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I think Fred had the right idea of all memberships ending like say October 1st. If we had a membership drive, I think that would be the quickest way to raise funds. 30 people at $35.00 each would give us $1,050.00 and a good start, add that to my $500.00 and we'd have $1,550.00. A few more 500.00 loans or donations and we'd be good to go!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Lemme know the when and where, I'll be happy to renew and help out any way I can.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

We may also be fortunate enough to have the leasing company
"pro-rate" the first months rent amount cutting it possibly in half.
Which would end up meaning we'd only need $2550.00 to move in.

Thanks Eric!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

That location will no longer be availible, someone else has put a higher offer in.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Edited :drunk:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Edited


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I've had enough....!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I need to sell the Buick. Then the cash would go from my lightened hand to the club. Ya'll can call me stubby! LOL! Or call me like the do at work... 9 1/3!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Lemme know the when and where, I'll be happy to renew and help out any way I can.


Word up! :thumbsup: Let me know too. :hat:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> That location will no longer be availible, someone else has put a higher offer in.


ARE YOU SERIOUS? Man that sucks.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> The boarders that we currently have are in a sad state of disrepair.
> I would like to get at least 10 volunteers to help strip the tape and
> glue off of them.
> This is part of a process to put a new look and feel on the club,
> ...


You can count on me Fred.
I'll be there !!!
Just let me know when it is...

Mike


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Fred, 

You have email. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

So..............................................................................................................Fred, have you decided if there is going to be a price diffence between members and nonmembers for entry?


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

So this means that there is not going to be a track other than the one Tony is going to open.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Fred,Things was just looking up for glrc now all this.I didnt mean to make you mad .Sorry if I did.I am just bumed out wright now.You have done all you can do and more for glrc and I thank you for it.maybe it just wasnt ment to be for us this year.Ed


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Dave Walton said:


> So this means that there is not going to be a track other than the one Tony is going to open.


NO. GLRC will have a track. Just have faith in Fred. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Come on guys. Don't give up! Lets just all do our part for the club and cross your fingers for Fred.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Pretty much in a nutshell, I'd say so.


This sucks. But hey whatever happens the guys above the clouds won't let us down. He does what he does for a reason.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Troy,
Check your PM


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Jeez Mike,

on your profile it says youv'e been replying for 8 minutes!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> As they say at the end of some the Warner Bros. shows....... That's all folks!
> 
> Well, I can say this much..... I had fun and enjoyed it for the past 7 1/2 years.
> 
> Next year? I doubt it.


What do you mean?


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

So are you guys telling me that I've read those 26+ pages to read on the last posts that we give up... Hummm

Let's try to find a solution together...:thumbsup: 

What if the people that call themselves *MEMBERS* give (a minimum of) $50 (instead of $35) for the membership ?

After all, what is really $15...
Think about it. It's about the same as one day of racing anywhere *OR* it can be a good start for the club to have a place for the indoor season (which lasts during all winter...). Instead of buying a new set of rims, or tires, or brushes, or whatever, donate those $15 extra to the club to have a place !!!

*I'm sorry, but this is only a question of choice*. Either you chose to NOT race one week and give a start to the club with the money you saved, or you just chose to race somewhere else and don't call yourself a member...
I know it will be a difficult choice for some people (b/c it is still money to "spend"...) who don't have extra cash, but this is not extra cash, *this is giving now to receive all winter long...*

Just my 2cts of course, which hopefully are not in Old Francs (or it would be about 0.003 USD, but in Euro, which might be worth 0.025 USD today...)

Just think about it guys !!!
Mike

P.S. : I'm in...


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

This sucks.......................................so BAD..................I my as well box up my Losi. But then again we will have to see how good Tony's track is. 

Oh well..........


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dustin said:


> Jeez Mike,
> 
> on your profile it says youv'e been replying for 8 minutes!


I was trying to find the kind words to say what I have to say...
And remember I'm French, so it is not that easy to please everybody when you are not speaking your own language...

Did you read it yet?
What do you think?

Mike (The slow writer... lol)


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> I was trying to find the kind words to say what I have to say...
> And remember I'm French, so it is not that easy to please everybody when you are not speaking your own language...
> 
> Did you read it yet?
> ...


Yeah I read it. I'm in if it is cool with everybody else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Wad up Howe. :wave:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

And BTW John, 7.5 is great for the name of the Thread... K-cars rock :thumbsup: ... (Sorry Tim and Ed, but I couldn't let that one go... It is so much fun to do smack talk on cars, when you know it is all about the driver and the setup...)

Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah Mike, it stood for the number of years GLRC or should I say *West Michigan R/C Racers* (since thats who we really are) have been operating in the Grand Rapids area including two tracks in Hastings, one in Gun Lake and five in GR.
.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Wad up Howe. :wave:


Hey guy! what's happening? :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Come on guys! We gotta come up with something! I'm gonna go nuts if I don't race this winter... AND IT'S NOT A LONG DRIVE FOR ME!!! LOL!!! There has GOT to be some way we can do this.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wait........ Don't abandon the ship just yet.
I just received a phonecall that may change everything.

I'll post more as I know more!!!!!


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

wow alot has happend since friday is there another possible building?
i talked to my boss about buying a sign to sponser the track and he seemed interested and i'll rewnew my membership


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

teamductape said:


> wow alot has happend since friday is there another possible building?
> i talked to my boss about buying a sign to sponser the track and he seemed interested and i'll rewnew my membership


Yes, I do believe there is.
Those signs went over real well, and their inexpensive!
The membership cards should be available soon.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Well you can count on me and eric for membership fee's this year.I will also kick in a few extra$ for the cause.I didnt keep all this eletric stuff around for nothin!I want to race this comming season and I want to do it a glrc!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Rich, thats good to know! Anybody else??


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

I do what I can johnny boy and so will ED!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> I do what I can johnny boy and so will ED!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Thank you and Ed!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter and the kids.....





























And Wreckscuba watching!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John,There is a building on Roger b south of 44th where it ends.Tim and I have tryed to call and find out but we have got nothing .I will try agian tomorrow.I will all so pm you number so maybe you can try too .I have been in it was some time ago.I think it may work.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Thanks Ed, keep up the awesome work, that's what we need..... Teamwork!

So then I should "Check my PM's"??? LoL!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

If we went back to Roger B. again, it would be our
3rd time in 3 different buildings on the same street!!

(not including the one on Lousma Dr, which was a block off of Roger B.!)


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

john, jump on aim.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven.... Thanks!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Glad to see spirits up. :hat: :hat: :wave:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Guys here are the dates for the races at the Soo.They always put on a good show.Ed 

*EUP R/C 2004-2005 race schedule* 
O.K. guys just got done dealoing with the folks at the big bear and hear is our schedule.
Oct. 23rd
Nov. 13th oval trophy race
Nov. 20th
Dec. 11th
Dec. 18th
Jan. 15th
Jan. 29th
Feb. 12th
Feb. 26th
Mar. 12th
Mar. 26th
Apr. 9th
Apr. 23rd
May 7th-Oval and Roadcourse tropy race
see you all there
Joel


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Fred,

Did you get my Email?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey John you can count on me to pay a membership this year.. I'll do anything I can to help as well.. soon as you need labor let me know lol!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Anybody home here in lala land? The word of the day for today is "spoot", as in "spoot-head, spoot-head, spooty spooty spoot-head".


Geez, can ya tell I've been watching "The Angry Beavers" on Nickalodeon?
And I think I need a lobotomy...


Shut up Johnny Boy! LOL!  :devil:


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

John when are you going to start collecting the money? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone awake out there? :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I see Jason lurking about.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I see rough weather ahead.Skys are getting dark.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Anybody home here in lala land? The word of the day for today is "spoot", as in "spoot-head, spoot-head, spooty spooty spoot-head".
> 
> 
> Geez, can ya tell I've been watching "The Angry Beavers" on Nickalodeon?
> ...


OMG Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I dont know what to say??????I just dont know.I am kind of speachless.WHy did that happen?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

dude, i love the angry beavers.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I still got that picture of that dog john!LOL


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Didnt we have a few of those bumps (corner dots) last year?I think they sucked.But they did the trick for screwing yha up in a corner.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Those rails look like good jumps.I think I would prefer the bords over the ramps.Open invite for noobs.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Oh, I made an offer on a nice building today, and am also
> going to take a look at another one this coming Friday evening.


Glad to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

I hope we get things worked out cause I just picked up a brand new tamiya taof3(something like that)sedan for the girl power  full bearings, futaba radio all brand new, the price couldnt have been better $0.00 :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Sweet.I have my hads full just with a stadium truck let alone a onroad car.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I will help in anyway I can.I think we need to have a meeting and pick officers that way Not one person is doing everything.I still think and hope Fred would be one as he is and asset to the club!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

ahh! I see u made it to the midwest series race in cinci.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

AAAAAAYYYYYYY! I didnt need to see that! LOL!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

I think I'll just go to Lansing from now on.



And I'm going to have to say something as well. There are 3 people who have constantly been badmouthing everything productive that has been tried to be disussed on the GR threads, and no John your not one of them. If everyone wants to know why carpet racing in GR sucks, THIS IS WHY!!! People read this and then think, "Hmmm, what kind of racers are they? Do they always cry like babies and complain about everything?" And then they go somewhere else not wanting to deal with this. I don't blame them, I refuse to deal with it anymore also.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Anybody got any *FLY PAPER *   ???????????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nothing against you Tim, but this is the kind of stuff that keeps the pot churning and everyone on this side of the state comes out looking like dog doo doo.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I just gotta say........
> 
> I've known who the loyalists are for quite some time, and who the ones are on the other side of the fence. Some of them came to our meeting under a pretense thinking we wouldn't know who they were. I guess we have our own form of "flys" as well. Reguardless.... I've received an enormous amount of mail supporting the club. Guess it's a dog eat dog world. We've managed to get up and running every October for many years now, and I don't forsee this year being any different. I was hoping somebody would step up and offer to help out in a big way this season as I wanted to focus on enjoying the hobby of RC racing from the drivers stand a little more than from the announcers table. We've faced reality in the past, it just wears a different face this year is the only difference.
> 
> ...



GLRC for life! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah, it's funny when we (G.R. guys) go to Lansing and race. Everyone says they sit back and laugh everytime they log onto here and read the latest soap opera chapter of "how the world of R/C in GR turns."


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> Nothing against you Tim, but this is the kind of stuff that keeps the pot churning and everyone on this side of the state comes out looking like dog doo doo.


Ive allways been there to help out this club with a possitive attitude and possitive posts and frankly Im tired of the holyier than thou posts of late from the people (flies on the walls) that are usually the "pot churners" as you so colorfully put it ya now the ones who sit together bad mouthing everyone and everything that makes this club great ya know john was a little late for the meeting and all the loyal club members (I use the term loosely) could do was piss and moan about it, John has been the heart and soul of this club and I dont blame him a bit for his lackluster opinion of things!!! So that being said, I thought it was my turn to be the devils advocate and churn some pots cause im sick of all this hidding behind new user names and back stabbing, ask my opinion ill tell anyone face to face I dont have a problem sharing my true feelings and admiting im the one that says it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tim, I for one can understand your frustration over this whole matter. I've
been there and done that. I personally am going to try and have a new out
look when it comes to posting in a public forum (positive). I believe image 
is everything. This whole soap thing isn't something new, it's been going on in Grand Rapids for some four years now and I believe enough is enough.
It's all part of a higher standard that I spoke of at the GLRC meeting. 
I also believe if GLRC ever expects to rise above all this political rankering and have a name that is respected in the rc community, then each and everyone involved with GLRC has a responsibility to hold each other accountable to a higher standard.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Cooter said:


> Anybody got any *FLY PAPER *???????????





Cooter said:


> Im tired of the holyier than thou posts of late from the people (flies on the walls) that are usually the "pot churners"


Well Tim, I am sorry you think that I am one of those flies, or back stabbers, but you are greatly mistaken. Just ask Fred, John, and everyone else about the sacrifices I've made for the club over the past 4 years since I have moved to this area. I'm also sorry that you think that me saying something about having everyone stop the crap on these forums is badmouthing someone, or telling everyone what the rest of the r/c community thinks of us is badmouthing as well, then once again you have been greatly mistaken. This is the very reason I stepped down from being the race director last season. I busted my hump on a day-in day-out basis and hardly ever got a thank you except from John, Fred, and a handfull of the racers. I don't know why this has gotten so disfunctional. But it needs to stop. I'm not a person to fluff up something, or hide behind false pretenses when I want to speak my mind, as you can see. I've tried to be the nice guy, and we all know where they finish. So when I have something to say I say exactly what's on my mind, and I'm sorry you took offense to that. But the bottom line is if nothing is done to curb the crap, no one will ever want to race with us.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Phat Dakota said:


> Well Tim, I am sorry you think that I am one of those flies, or back stabbers, but you are greatly mistaken. Just ask Fred, John, and everyone else about the sacrifices I've made for the club over the past 4 years since I have moved to this area. I'm also sorry that you think that me saying something about having everyone stop the crap on these forums is badmouthing someone, or telling everyone what the rest of the r/c community thinks of us is badmouthing as well, then once again you have been greatly mistaken. This is the very reason I stepped down from being the race director last season. I busted my hump on a day-in day-out basis and hardly ever got a thank you except from John, Fred, and a handfull of the racers. I don't know why this has gotten so disfunctional. But it needs to stop. I'm not a person to fluff up something, or hide behind false pretenses when I want to speak my mind, as you can see. I've tried to be the nice guy, and we all know where they finish. So when I have something to say I say exactly what's on my mind, and I'm sorry you took offense to that. But the bottom line is if nothing is done to curb the crap, no one will ever want to race with us.


I wasnt addressing you Andy, Yes your post was above but that post was in reference to the amount of hidden guests we had on the thread and some that were not hidden when I made that post.


Sorry if you thought it was you!!!

I trully felt that most of your comments at the meeting were of a positive manner and attitude!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Fred,

I don't know if you saw my last few post, but once again, did you get my email?  

Thanks,

-Dustin


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone out there? :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Gentleman.... I'd like to apologize for my adolescent behavior.

Sorry!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Gentleman.... I'd like to apologize for my adolescent behavior.
> 
> Sorry!


Don't worry it's cool John, were just going through a tough spot right now.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> Don't worry it's cool John, were just going through a tough spot right now.


Yeah, I'll have to agree with you, but I shouldn't have reacted the way I did.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hummmmm..... I wonder what he's up to now? Your scaring me John. What are you up to?  :jest: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dustin said:


> Hey Fred,
> 
> I don't know if you saw my last few post, but once again, did you get my email?
> 
> ...


Yep, got it, Thanks.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> Yep, got it, Thanks.


Cool. When do you think you'll have that info?

-Dustin :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Gentleman.... I'd like to apologize for my adolescent behavior.
> 
> Sorry!



No apology needed We are all on the edge of total frustration even cool headed KrazyCooter!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I have grown up with Chevys and will always be a chevy guy but I would do anything for this ford.

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?article_id=7711&section_id=31


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

right on.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't like ford either. The new Mustang is o.k. I'd take it if it was given to me. Now the GT, not only would I take it, but I think I would actually drive it- even if it is a ford.

I've always said the two cars I hate the most both start with an "F"... ford and foreign! :lol: :devil:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

last time i checked GM had plants in Mexico and Canada, while my nissan was made in tennessee.

So whos really driving the import?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> I have grown up with Chevys and will always be a chevy guy but I would do anything for this ford.
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?article_id=7711&section_id=31



yea but there is at least 7 other cars on that page that could kill that thing
(none of those seven are the shelby) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

This bashing really has to stop. Reading all the negative post is discouraging to this Hobby. Are we going to go forward?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Anyone going to the Nite race this saturday over by AnnArbor?I am planing on geting there around noon.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Steve, could you shorten up your location so I don't have to scroll
across the page all the time? Please.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Buh...Buh...8^(


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dustin said:


> I have grown up with Chevys and will always be a chevy guy but I would do anything for this ford.
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?article_id=7711&section_id=31


If you want a Ford, I let you this one, and I'll take the convertible : 
http://www.caranddriver.com/assets/image/0116200419080774.jpg
Now, that's a really nice car...


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> last time i checked GM had plants in Mexico and Canada, while my nissan was made in tennessee.
> 
> So whos really driving the import?


Well it ain't me. My Chrysler was made in St. Louis (plant 1), my Buick was made in Flint, and all the GM cars I like were all made in Detroit BEFORE we started reinforcing everybodies economy but ours! (I know where they were made cuz I checked the VIN's)


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

jimmie said:


> This bashing really has to stop. Reading all the negative post is discouraging to this Hobby. Are we going to go forward?


I agree with Jimmie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

One of the hardest things we can do in life is admit when we are wrong.
When we do, then the healing process can begin.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> (none of those seven are the shelby) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Actually if you look again one of them are the shelby.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I see london, I see France, I see Fred out there somewhere.  :jest: :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Huh?  I think I missed something...


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Either that or I've been awake waaaaaaaaaaay to long... :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dang high beams anyway.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

guess im not good enough.?

8^)


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> To most everybody........ Check your PM's.
> Many of you have some!
> 
> Thanks
> John


Cool beans Johnny Boy! Got it and you better believe it! LOL! :devil:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Got it Johnny boy sounds good!!!

Some time things are tougher than others


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John,you have a PM too.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well see ya I am on leaving for the nite race in AnnArbor.As my buggy is still down my motor parts are a no show.So I am off to race sedan.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Well it ain't me. My Chrysler was made in St. Louis (plant 1), my Buick was made in Flint, and all the GM cars I like were all made in Detroit BEFORE we started reinforcing everybodies economy but ours! (I know where they were made cuz I checked the VIN's)


Right on.

I think toyotas are made in kentucky too.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Actually if you look again one of them are the shelby.



I KNOW i was saying the shelby isn't one of the good cars on that page
:tongue: :tongue: :freak:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> I KNOW i was saying the shelby isn't one of the good cars on that page
> :tongue: :tongue:



Yeah...


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess I wasn't good enough for the P.M. Let start the process for the collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jimmie........ PM for you.

Steven...... PM for you as well!

Guess my mass PM system didn't work, so I'll resend all this evening.


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy we need you in Grand Rapids not Lansing. I understand your fustration. You have a lot of experience and knowledge about this Hobby. You've contributed alot your personal time to the club to help it to run smooth. As a member I appreciate everything you done for this Hobby in this area along with John Warner. Plus you're a very good racer in which will add to the competive edge @ GLRC. I'm hoping one I'll be as good as you. Just wanted to say we need your help and influence in Grand Rapids at the Club. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> Yeah...



Dude u get real annoying
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Jimmie........ PM for you.
> 
> Steven...... PM for you as well!
> 
> Guess my mass PM system didn't work, so I'll resend all this evening.


I didn't get one.  

Nobody likes me.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> Dude u get real annoying
> :thumbsup:


  So don't read what I post.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John I think you have a PM!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Whistle......................Whistle...........................Whistle.   
Anybody home?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

You guys missed a good race in AnnArbor :thumbsup: I will be making this trip a yearly event! Next year we need more GLRC memebers.They had 62 entrys.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

i went to ann arbor yesterday, i just didnt go for the race. u run into any game traffic?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> i went to ann arbor yesterday, i jusy didnt go for the race. u run into any game traffic?


 Not at all .I use to live a there so we know how to avoid that fun.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Jimmie!

Whats up? :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, I see how it is......log off when I say hi.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Quiet.......... awful quiet around here!  LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Quiet.......... awful quiet around here!


Hey John,
What' going on ?


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Wise Old-Fart............... Mr.Warner, who makes a exellent tire truer? hudy? ofna? cobra?...........?????????????????? I really need some help. Thanks :wave:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey Mike,

Are you racing your truck at the night race in 2 weeks at WOOR ?
I have brushes for you if you need some...

That will be fun,
Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

TOYMINATOR said:


> Hey Wise Old-Fart............... Mr.Warner, who makes a exellent tire truer? hudy? ofna? cobra?...........?????????????????? I really need some help. Thanks :wave:


Me personally I'd go with the 120V Hudy. (although it doesn't come with a cord)
Ofna would be my 2nd choice, and I'd stay away from the Cobra.
Good to see you out there!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Are you racing your truck at the night race in 2 weeks at WOOR ?
> I have brushes for you if you need some...
> ...


Hmm night race at woor in two week? What day would that be? Thanks for the offer my good friend but I would most likley use my brushless out there.. I just might have to make it to that one..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ol' #24 is alive. Thomas lives on!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

Any word on a building.  :wave:


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

how is the building serch going john?

how soon do you think 'til we can be running?

anyone herd when lansing will be going inside?


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

oops! i should have hit refresh before i posted.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John you a few p.m to read Ed


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The building seach is progressing quite well. I'd like to see us up and running by mid October. (in time for some Cleveland warm-up practice) I'll post more as soon as there's more info available. Also.... Guy's please check your PM's every so often. I'll be re-sending about 30 or more either later this evening or tomorrow evening. (I'll be sending them one at a time since my mass PM thing didn't seem to work!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Send me one John! :wave: :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Can't wait, can't wait... Well, I guess I'll have to cuz mah car ain't here yet! LOL!!!  :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Can't wait, can't wait... Well, I guess I'll have to cuz mah car ain't here yet! LOL!!!  :devil:


What are ya getting? :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't know which I want more... Indoor to start so I can try and whoop Johnny Boy, or my TC4.


And notice I said TRY Johnny Boy- got my work cut out for me.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

The TC4 looks real cool.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Sure, sure... pick on the old guy driving a tugboat tamiya!

Dustin....... No doubt, you will for sure!

Ed...... Right back at ya!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I had a lot of luck with the TC3- didn't break any parts until I had the car for about 8 months. The TC4 is supposed to be stronger. We'll see.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Sure, sure... pick on the old guy driving a tugboat tamiya!
> 
> Dustin....... No doubt, you will for sure!
> 
> Ed...... Right back at ya!!!


 
Hey John, I thought the legal ROAR weight was something like 52 ounces, not 52 POUNDS!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't wait for indoor. Guess I will have to race at riders a few more times to settle my craving.  

It sucks though because on October 1st I want to get up in my stand and hunt, but on that day is my schools homecoming game. :roll:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

BTW: My post about #24 lives on means the clubs bus is alive and running perfectly.
The new battery and brake lines make it all good again. It's a Thomas body was the
reason for the referance to the name Thomas. Detroit diesel with an Allision automatic!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

It may be alive but that #24 has GOT to go!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree,

Think about it 24: Jeff Gordon.

just kiddin :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey John, I thought the legal ROAR weight was something like 52 ounces, not 52 POUNDS!!! LOL!!!


Oh Har-Har!!
Besides, that additional weight makes for punting your
lightweight Ass-ociated car that much easier. LoL!!!!!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I think he leaves it on there just to irritate the bejeezus outta me...


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Oh Har-Har!!
> Besides, that additional weight makes for punting your
> lightweight Ass-ociated car that much easier. LoL!!!!!!!!


You have gotta be the only person I know who runs a car so heavy the foam tires are flat.  :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Oh, I agree. We should have bought a bus with the number 18 on it!!
But Eric insisted we get the Gordon bus..... go figure!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey,

On the subject of NASCAR, anyone heard anything about Rusty Wallace? I guess he was supposed to make a big press confrence and I missed it. Some people say that he is announcing his retirement after next year.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Oh, I agree. We should have bought a bus with the number 18 on it!!
> But Eric insisted we get the Gordon bus..... go figure!


You gotta be outta your ever-lovin mind with that one. I can take #18, even if he ain't in the running, but you are so far out in left field with the idea of me EVER rooting for the "flamer"... As in "Flaming ----".

He could be the only car on the track and I'd STILL want him to blow the engine, flatten all 4 tires, and smack the wall!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nope, s o r r y...... I didn't hear anything.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Dustin said:


> Hey,
> 
> On the subject of NASCAR, anyone heard anything about Rusty Wallace? I guess he was supposed to make a big press confrence and I missed it. Some people say that he is announcing his retirement after next year.


Yup- Rusty is calling it quits after the '05 season.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Yup- Rusty is calling it quits after the '05 season.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man, you have me so confused. 
What about that new #24 tattoo you just showed me?

What was that then, your IQ? HaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John you have a new PM


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Man, you have me so confused.
> What about that new #24 tattoo you just showed me?
> 
> What was that then, your IQ? HaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!!!!!


24? Thats a little high ya think? :jest: 

Just kiddin. :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

THPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPT! :drunk:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I think the phrase is....... "Got ya"!!!! LoL!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I think the phrase is....... "Got ya"!!!! LoL!


I repeat my previous comment...


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> THPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPT! :drunk:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I repeat my previous comment...


With an IQ of 24, I expected that. ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johhny Boy- Do you still got AIM? And if ya do, is your screen name the same?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> With an IQ of 24, I expected that. ROFLMAO!!!


I'll get you, and your little dogs too! *cackle cackle*!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I'll get you, and your little dogs too! *cackle cackle*!!!


I forgot about your dogs. There so cool......................................ok there cute.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright guys,

I will talk to you tommorrow. Got to get up for school.  

I love being young. :jest: Remember those days John? :jest: Just Kidding!


Goodnight.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred, I got it.!

ED, another one back at you.!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Eric, it's glrc03


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I got a cat that will eat his "dogs" for lunch, then hack 'em back up as hairballs. The little barking rats!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Dustin said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> I will talk to you tommorrow. Got to get up for school.
> 
> ...


Come on! John can't remember what he had for breakfast this morning, let alone his "youth"!!! LOL!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred..... back at ya!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Not ignoring ya John- my AIM is screwwing up


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Now I remember why I got rid of AOL


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Take your time, and make little circles befor pulling the trigger.
(I always did that when my aim was a little off)


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Well at least it let me type part of a message before it froze.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Ok... Skip AOL. I'll stick to my Yahoo messenger- I know it works.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Good location Ed!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Jimmie!

I would talk but I have to go to my next class.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Ok... Skip AOL. I'll stick to my Yahoo messenger- I know it works.


What's yer Yahoo name man?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John you have a pm :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ed, got it and I'll take care of it!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Jimmie,

You have a P.M. :devil: :devil: :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> The building seach is progressing quite well. I'd like to see us up and running by mid October. (in time for some Cleveland warm-up practice) I'll post more as soon as there's more info available. Also.... Guy's please check your PM's every so often. I'll be re-sending about 30 or more either later this evening or tomorrow evening. (I'll be sending them one at a time since my mass PM thing didn't seem to work!



yo can i get u to keep me updated plz
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


muy bien :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

O.K.- I suppose I can put a post on here to get it outta the basement... 



SHEESH!!  :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

*AND I WANT MY TC4!!!*


 :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

No racing for me this weekend. I will be in marion Indina to visit my daughter.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I have an idea for a fund raiser...

We should have a "Car bash"

U pay money to hit a car with like a bat or something.

and no, im not volenteering my car, but i know someone who has a few in his back yard.

just a thought.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Who will be in the drivers seat?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I think that costs extra. haha.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I think a pick axe would work well.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I think your right.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

How about $5.00 a wack?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

sure?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Maybe this person you know that has a few cars would let us have demolition durby?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I dont think I will be racing this weekend allso  I have not been home much at all .I have some things that need to get done around here.And I need to take the sedan completly apart before indoors starts as it needs some rebuilding.So I am done with outdoors for the onroad stuff.I hope to run the buggy out at woor afew more times:thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Uhuh Uhuh Im bored-need to race-


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> Uhuh Uhuh Im bored-need to race-


 You should be working


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

So did they add a laptop to your HILO??:wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> So did they add a laptop to your HILO??:wave:


Nope not driving today Im the backup for the dept and im learning the one last thing that my we do so that I will be able to do it all yea baby


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

I need someone opinion on a Transmitter. I'm considering a Airtronic M8 or the Futaba 3PK. I realize the M8 is less money but in this decision money isn't the deciding factor (I like the looks of the Futaba but is it woorth the extra loot). Dustin I still have my T3. I'm going to stick with that for a little while unless I run across a really good deal. I'm really thinking about that new TC4 if the setups are easier. My TC3 setups are too time consuming to set up. When is the next meeting? :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

jimmie said:


> I need someone opinion on a Transmitter. I'm considering a Airtronic M8 or the Futaba 3PK. I realize the M8 is less money but in this decision money isn't the deciding factor (I like the looks of the Futaba but is it woorth the extra loot). Dustin I still have my T3. I'm going to stick with that for a little while unless I run across a really good deal. I'm really thinking about that new TC4 if the setups are easier. My TC3 setups are too time consuming to set up. When is the next meeting? :thumbsup:


Jimmie check the feel of the radios see which one feels the most comfortable and which has the best balance. 

The next meeting is tenentively planned for Friday the 8th of Oct same time same place but this is still up in the air so dont get the day off yet. LOL  :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the good advise. Kewl same place awesome cheese bread stix. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sup Jimmie. :wave: 

Hey John have you sent those P.M.'s yet?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

jimmie said:


> I need someone opinion on a Transmitter. I'm considering a Airtronic M8 or the Futaba 3PK. I realize the M8 is less money but in this decision money isn't the deciding factor (I like the looks of the Futaba but is it woorth the extra loot). Dustin I still have my T3. I'm going to stick with that for a little while unless I run across a really good deal. I'm really thinking about that new TC4 if the setups are easier. My TC3 setups are too time consuming to set up. When is the next meeting? :thumbsup:


I used to use Airtronics radios, specifically an XL2P until I destroyed the first one (right John...). Bought another one off Crashmaster of all people, surprisingly it worked. Now I'm using an alien ray gun (Multiplex 707). It may look wierd, it may be green, but it works [email protected]!n good!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Now I'm using an alien ray gun (Multiplex 707). It may look wierd


U B right there no doubt!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Soon..... v e r y soon!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I won't be racing this weekend either.  Instead I will be bow hunting all weekend starting on Friday morning. :hat: I know the regular season doesn't start till October 1st but on the weekend before season, 14-16 year olds get to hunt early. I guess the DNR calls it a Youth hunt. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin, have fun!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man, I sure wished WE had some good news to post. LoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yo Fred.....

PM for ya!
.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

On one hand you sound unhappy and on the other your laughing...... What the?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> On one hand you sound unhappy and on the other your laughing...... What the?


Yeah, it's killing me! :freak:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, it's killing me! :freak:



Me TOOOOOO :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Disappointment can be a hard thing to over come. I'm sorry.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> Disappointment can be a hard thing to over come. I'm sorry.


No disappointment here fredder, not yet


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

knapster said:


> Disappointment can be a hard thing to over come. I'm sorry.


 Just keep up the good work Fred :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Ed, When I find work, I'll do my best to do it up good.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

check this out we can change our stock motors to the v-brush KKKKKOOOOLLLLL


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageInc......... YGM!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

HUH


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Do you guys know something I don't..Hmm  I can keep a secret.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh..............Just found my new issue of RC Car action that my brother was hiding from me. And yes,of course,.....Losi dominates, and rules the 7th annual Hot rod hobbies RC car Shootout.  

GO LOSI!!!!!!!!! :hat: 


Represent!  

Dustin


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Got my mail Johnny Boy... I'll plan on it and check on it... If ya know what I mean.  :devil:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Allright the two FT TC3's have all the bearings flushed and re-oiled and are in the process of being re-assembled to do heated battle with the Worn-out one  

Johnny boy theres a target on the back of that tamiya tank you drive so get her ready HEHEHEHEHEEHEH :thumbsup: 



GLRC RULES!!!!!!! THERE IS NONE HIGHER!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> GLRC RULES!!!!!!! THERE IS NONE HIGHER!!!!!!!!​


Ditto. :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Went hunting today. Left in the morning around 5:00 a.m., and was in my stand around 6:00 a.m. Got lighter as the sun came up, and I saw a lot droppings. :devil: Saw a few doe in the distance. Hopefully I will see some bucks tommorrow. I will probebly try to hunt in the evening this time. 

Wish me luck! :thumbsup: 

-Dustin


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Cooter said:


> check this out we can change our stock motors to the v-brush KKKKKOOOOLLLLL


Yeah, it's pretty sweet. It's a great improvement for the Core stock. Of course, it'll be cheaper to wait for Orion's new stocker, but I'm just too impatient. Now I just gotta figure what brush and spring combination to use.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> AIMING FOR THE TARGET ON THE TAMIYA TANK!!!!!!!!


Tank???? I always thought it was a tugboat!
:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

WarpWind said:


> Yeah, it's pretty sweet. It's a great improvement for the Core stock. Of course, it'll be cheaper to wait for Orion's new stocker, but I'm just too impatient. Now I just gotta figure what brush and spring combination to use.


Bill, I heard they are available already. I'm with ya, gotta have one!!
.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I see Washburn.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Bill, I heard they are available already. I'm with ya, gotta have one!!
> .



.if i remember curectly i think i seen somone who converted there motor today at the track. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dream... Define... Design... Delight!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Bill, I heard they are available already. I'm with ya, gotta have one!!
> .


I got mine this past week. It fits the Core stock with no problems. Running the enduro brush with medium springs just wasn't cutting it, though. I think I'm gonna have to up the springs or go with a sprint brush.

And I believe that the endbell for the EPIC cans should be out shortly. Might be intersting to try one on a Moster stock.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

WOW!  

Everyone's going small. That monster truck is cool too! :thumbsup: 

http://www.teamtrinity.com/nitrospyder.htm
http://www.teamtrinity.com/ibspyder.htm

Dustin K.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

How much are those endbell conversions selling for?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> How much are those endbell conversions selling for?


I've heard somewhere in the neighborhood of 30.00 to 40.00.
But.... I'm not sure. Anybody????


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Cooter said:


> check this out we can change our stock motors to the v-brush KKKKKOOOOLLLLL


Since you can't change the endbell or brushes on a stock motor (legally), and can't mix brands, this can only be used at tracks that don't follow ROAR rules. And if the brushes aren't "laydown" size, I doubt if it would help much anyway. It would make more sense to use it on a Modified (except that it has a bushing instead of a bearing), although even this would be illegal at a ROAR race.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

too bad the production version is going to be all molded plastic.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> too bad the production version is going to be all molded plastic.


Yeah, you're probably correct.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Dustin said:


> WOW!
> 
> Everyone's going small. That monster truck is cool too! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Cuz thats EXACTLY what the RC Market needs is a Monster truck with 8 shocks and a big engine. Noones done that before.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> Cuz thats EXACTLY what the RC Market needs is a Monster truck with 8 shocks and a big engine. Noones done that before.


Yep,

Trinity's the first to do it!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Yep,
> 
> Trinity's the first to do it!



i could name a few who made one first
 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John, the guy that posted those prototype pictures took them down, only that one remains.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> John, the guy that posted those prototype pictures took them down, only that one remains.


Yeah, I notice that now. And the one left has now become an ape.
Weird.... all I can say it must have been one irate phone call!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, like one guy put it, he made Team losi's most wanted list!

And boy oh boy, Hodgymoto was pissed OFF!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Im worken on getting them right now. I'll repost.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, I'd say Todd sounded a little upset to say the least!
See what you can do, good luck!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> i could name a few who made one first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

I miss the smell of traction compound, LETS GO INDOORS RACING BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :freak:  :roll:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> I miss the smell of traction compound, LETS GO INDOORS RACING BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :freak: :roll:


FO SHIZZLE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Just cruising around. Here are pics of the Losi car:

http://www.thedinghy.co.uk/ter/site/losi.htm

But, I was mainly here to see if you guys are going to have a track in G.R. this year? I might have to head that way a few times this winter for work.


----------



## jcrouse (Aug 8, 2003)

John Warner said:


> I'll post more as I know more!!!!!


That could take at eternity!


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Mr. John Crouse! How you doing! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Rich Chang said:


> Just cruising around. Here are pics of the Losi car:
> 
> http://www.thedinghy.co.uk/ter/site/losi.htm
> 
> But, I was mainly here to see if you guys are going to have a track in G.R. this year? I might have to head that way a few times this winter for work.


Hey Rich!!!

I haven't heard from you since Cleveland last year! Yep, in fact there
will be two tracks in the area this season. One in Grand Rapids, and
another one opening in Jennision. I'll keep you posted via a PM.

See ya sometime soon!
John
.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> check this out we can change our stock motors to the v-brush KKKKKOOOOLLLLL


That thing is over $30.00!!!!!  It better make a big performance difference.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

thats not bad considering what your getting...

1 machined aluminum endbell
4 sets of springs (soft, med, med-hard, hard)
2 sets of brushes

4 sets of normal springs and 2 sets of brushes is close to 20 or so dollars by itself, right? 

Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> thats not bad considering what your getting...
> 
> 1 machined aluminum endbell
> 4 sets of springs (soft, med, med-hard, hard)
> ...


Thats kinda what I were thankin :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

That, and just looks darned kewl. And I'm really hoping the new stock motor isn't going to look like this...

http://www.teamorion.com/news.asp?id=360

Just not as inspiring as the Revolution endbell.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Team Orion V2 Endbell Adaption Kit Epic $41.99 at Tower


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

WarpWind said:


> That, and just looks darned kewl. And I'm really hoping the new stock motor isn't going to look like this...
> 
> http://www.teamorion.com/news.asp?id=360
> 
> Just not as inspiring as the Revolution endbell.


I would have to agree its kinda ugly, the post that I linked up showed a picture of a machined end bell in a fancy smancy box with foam holding everything all kozy and warm


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The PM's and Emails are out... Whew!
Please check to see if you received one,
and if you did, please read and respond.

ThanX!
John


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I always seem to get left out.








I'm takin my bag of sucker and goin home.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

By the looks of things that is going to be a new line of motors called the formula pro they come with either bushing or BB the bushing one looks to be a machine wound 10turn-23turn for $29.99 and the BB ones are $44.99 its says its a economical alternative to the EVO


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> I always seem to get left out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont leave!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK Tim, you can have a sucker. Anyone else before I leave?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> OK Tim, you can have a sucker. Anyone else before I leave?


WHeee you scared me! LOL


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> an economical alternative to the EVO


Since you were mentioning the EVO... Tamiya just released the
new car, the EVO IV, which is the replacement for the EVO III
I have! I found one on Ebay for a buy it now price of only $335.00!!

View it here..... http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58331

Now I'm driving an outdated "Tugboat"!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Since you were mentioning the EVO... Tamiya just released the
> new car, the EVO IV, which is the replacement for the EVO III
> I have! I found one on Ebay for a buy it now price of only $335.00!!
> 
> ...


Heck thats a Relic.
" an object from a period that has disappeared".


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I could have told you that would happen.

I think i might actualy have to own a losi now though. That car looks sick.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well, that'll make it a "relic" being driven by a "relic" now won't it?

But the real answer is this..... 
At least I'll have a great excuse *IF* you ever beat me!! LoL!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Well, that'll make it a "relic" being driven by a "relic" now won't it?
> 
> :


UHHHH HUH!!!!!! heheheh


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> UHHHH HUH!!!!!! heheheh


Easy there Tonto.... the spring chickens arn't
counting you as one of them now you know!
.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> 4 sets of normal springs and 2 sets of brushes is close to 20 or so dollars by itself, right?
> Seems like a good deal to me.


Where the h... do you buy your brushes and springs?
Ryder's? LOL........jk...

Well seriously, you should be able to find a pair of great brushes for $2.50 and a set of spring for let's say $2.00 (at the most)... That's no more than $13 total for me, not $20...
That's "only" 50% more expensive... why not, if you have money to spend, and if you save on brushes later...

I just prefer to buy 12 pairs of brushes for the same price and tweak a stock motor to get the most out of it... Thats about 25 to 40 good runs with that money... Just my way of having fun...

BTW, is that endbell Roar legal ?

Mike


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

no, i dont buy my brushes at riders.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

the enduro brushes run up to 30 runs on one pair...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

R e a l l y??? Bonus!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> no, i dont buy my brushes at riders.


I was just kidding Steven...


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

whos to say i wasnt.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> the enduro brushes run up to 30 runs on one pair...


That sounds good... It's probably a good buy for the money then...
Do you know if that endbell is ROAR legal ?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

not sure.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

C o o t e r.... YGM!
!MGY ....r e t o o C


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

!tuo taht tuC


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> C o o t e r.... YGM!
> !MGY ....r e t o o C



Right back at ya baby


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> !tuo taht tuC


!yrroS ....yakO


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Got it John. :dude: Check your P.M.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Got it John. :dude: Check your P.M.


got mine!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Just cruising around. Here are pics of the Losi car:
> 
> http://www.thedinghy.co.uk/ter/site/losi.htm


Ugh, if that's what the new car is going to look like that will make my decision on buying an X-Ray MUCH Easier. That thing is fugly. It looks like a cross between the Pro 3 and an Ofna, and we all know how much those cars sucked!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

you following me Ed


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> you following me Ed


 Maybe :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> Maybe :wave:


SSSSSSSWWWWWWWEEEEET!!!!!! Ive got a stalker. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

My opinion on that thing it looks very complicated to setup.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Phat Dakota said:


> Ugh, if that's what the new car is going to look like that will make my decision on buying an X-Ray MUCH Easier. That thing is fugly. It looks like a cross between the Pro 3 and an Ofna, and we all know how much those cars sucked!



...Form V.S. Function...

How important are aesthetics if it works well?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> ...Form V.S. Function...
> 
> How important are aesthetics if it works well?



I myself am also questioning losi's doing here. I've gotta wonder just how well those outdrives on the diff are gonna hold up. It's a great idea, but I'm not sure just how well that is gonna hold up.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

guess well wait and see!! lol


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

October 1st is opening day for deer hunting.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I thought those pictures were of the new mini Losi?
What scale is it?

Sanford..... I can remember that!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Uh, its a 10th scale touring car john...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Mike Champ said:


> That sounds good... It's probably a good buy for the money then...
> Do you know if that endbell is ROAR legal ?


Not even remotely legal. You can't change brush systems or mix brands in any ROAR class.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

This really sucks. I knew about this a while ago but didn't really think about it until it gets closer to the eleged season. I can't believe that the NHL will not be holding a season this year because the players are asking for to much money.  Does anyone else know about this?


THIS IS A BUNCH OF BULL CRAP

-Dustin K.

No Red Wings


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

the whole nhl?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

i guess theres always ahl games. Go Griffs?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Sanford..... I can remember that!


Yea sanford and son I thought that show stunk but thats my opinion, Poor Dustin and Steven prolly dont remember that show prolly they are lucky for that!!!!

BTW John I called about my little problem and the upgraded my software so we will have to see if I still get thrown out later


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> Yea sanford and son I thought that show stunk but thats my opinion, Poor Dustin and Steven prolly dont remember that show prolly they are lucky for that!!!!
> 
> BTW John I called about my little problem and the upgraded my software so we will have to see if I still get thrown out later


Sanford and son? I thought it was Sanford and Walker!
Guess I'm confused..... LoL-LoL!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> the whole nhl?


YEP


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't talk about my man Fred G. Sanford! I just bought a shirt with him on it looking at Esther!   . Brushless Topless  Restless Raceless Careless :


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Dustin said:


> I can't believe that the NHL will not be holding a season this year because the players are asking for to much money.


I too am a big NHL Fan, but I see this as a good thing. Some of the salaries these guys were crying that they should receive was stupid. Hopefully some of the other major professional sporting leagues will follow suit. An I would be carefull with the two letter abreviation you put down. I've seen people get banned for posting less descriptive ways to say that.

And Steven, the whole form vs. function thing. I refuse to drive a car that looks like somone hit it with the ugly stick, and Bill hit on my main point exactly. Those outdrive are a mile wide, and not even a solid piece. I can see those not working very well, besides what's wrong with the current car? It just went through a major suspension and chassis refinement. I'm still a Losi guy, but that car is where I draw the line. If I get another truck it will be Losi. But if I get another Sedan, which I should b/c mine is almost 3 years old, it will definately be an X-Ray.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter,Please call me say around 3:30


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> Cooter,Please call me say around 3:30



How can Ill be a little busy in a meeting remember :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Phat Dakota said:


> An I would be carefull with the two letter abreviation you put down. I've seen people get banned for posting less descriptive ways to say that.


What are you talking about.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

any one on this tread going to cleveland this year.

i sent my entry in a few weeks ago. i am running stock in touring and 1/12th.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

hyena boy said:


> any one on this tread going to cleveland this year.
> 
> i sent my entry in a few weeks ago. i am running stock in touring and 1/12th.


Uhhhh..... I plan on it!
I'll be running the geezer class as usual. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

when is the cleveland race and how much


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

thanxgiving, entry is like $55 i wanna say and hotel is like $60-90 a nite?

Plus food expenses=Alot.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I want to go. If I do, I'll have to drag along to whole clan.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I want to go. If I do, I'll have to drag along to whole clan.


So? The more the better. Andrew would love it!
Alex did last year. I still have the pictures... LoL!
:wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Okay boys........... WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Okay boys........... WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, John, I just came back from my nap. I was so tired... I'm here now.
It's hard to be so busy, I tell you...

Anyway, I would be interested to go to cleveland, but I don't think it will happen this year. I don't have enough vacation days left. I used all of them for when my parents visited me, my friends from France visited me, long WE in summer, the wedding in Canada, MY wedding in a month and plans for Christmas...

Maybe next year, so I'll have time to try to learn how to drive... hehehehe

Mike


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Its Going to be a GOOD Day.I Just got up John.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

jimmie said:


> Don't talk about my man Fred G. Sanford! I just bought a shirt with him on it looking at Esther! Brushless Topless Restless Raceless Careless :



Sorry jimmie, Im saw *SANFORD* and son last nite it was pretty good I would have to say!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cooter said:


> Sorry jimmie, Im saw *SANFORD* and son last nite it was pretty good I would have to say!!!!!  :thumbsup:


 I use to watch Sanford&Son all the time when I was a kid.That show was very funny!!


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

you guys are funny :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

you got a P.M.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> Hey John,
> 
> you got a P.M.


I don't see any.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> I use to watch Sanford&Son all the time when I was a kid.That show was very funny!!


Haha I love that show I see old re-runs on nick at night and things somtimes... It's a classic!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Haha I love that show I see old re-runs on nick at night and things somtimes... It's a classic!


never seen the show, on anther note are u racing your truck this saturday
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

In an effort to change the face of RC racing in the Grand Rapids area, GLRC has been completly restructured, refocused and reorganized. It has been too long since anyone has come along and pushed the envelope with new and innovative concepts that will not only change the look, but also the form and function of RC racing in general. This is just a small portion of what's in store from your _ "Great Lakes Racers Club, inc" _.
You can rest assured that the future is bright and full of many radical changes!!

NOTE: Late Friday evening we will be making an
important announcment that will of course be posted here.  
Stay tuned!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

so is the meeting still on for tomarrow at 7 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> In an effort to change the face of RC racing in the Grand Rapids area, GLRC has been completly restructured, refocused and reorganized. It has been too long since anyone has come along and pushed the envelope with new and innovative concepts that will not only change the look, but also the form and function of RC racing in general. This is just a small portion of what's in store from your _ "Great Lakes Racers Club, inc" _.
> You can rest assured that the future is bright and full of many radical changes!!
> 
> NOTE: Late Friday evening we will be making an
> ...



*YOU KNOW IT BABY!!!!!!!!! YOU JUST WAIT AND SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

right on


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

teamductape..... check your PM's :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey there Mr. Champrenault!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

For Fred and u Brushless guys with ur fan contraptions...





























Its the new fan induction for the TC4.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

SWEET. All I need now is my TC4.  :devil:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Hey there Mr. Champrenault!


Hey there Mr John...
Sorry I went to bed before seeing that message last night.
How is it going ? Are you going to race your Tamyia this winter ?
I'd like to run sedans 19Turns... Anybody in for that?

Also, is there anybody around with a Small charger for sell. I'm looking for a second (and SMALL!) one...

Mike


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Just got back from hunting. Saw a few deer, but nothing that made me want to draw back my bow.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

sry that i couldn't make it to the meeting tonight, but if u could give me some info an what happened i would be very greatful


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Dustin said:


> Just got back from hunting. Saw a few deer, but nothing that made me want to draw back my bow.


Man you have more willpower than me if i see bambi i want to draw my bow LOL well your lucky i was stuck at work all day i had to miss opening day  im going to take off most of next week hopefully i will have some luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

J FAST said:


> Man you have more willpower than me if i see bambi i want to draw my bow LOL well your lucky i was stuck at work all day i had to miss opening day, im going to take off most of next week hopefully i will have some luck :thumbsup:


Yeah,

I was very iffy about going today because I had to miss my homecoming game. But hey, from what other people have told me, if they could hunt they would be there way before a football game. It was a very good evening hunting except for the wind, lets just say I will be sending a few thankyou letters to Mossy Oak for there awsome jackets. After seeing all the scrapes around my stand including the tree that my stand is on I will definately be back tommorrow morning and evening, and sunday morning.  

Good luck,

Dustin K.




P.S. Keep safe in your stand, and if you get a deer don't cut into the poop sack! :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

The suspence is KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

It should be.

The hammer was invented about the 4th century BC and of course the handle was wood.

Evidently, Its a tool designed for pounding or delivering repeated blows. Varied uses require a multiplicity of designs and weights. Hand hammers consist of a handle and striking head, with the head often made of metal with a hole in the centre to receive a wooden handle. Sometimes the entire hammer is forged or cast in one piece of metal.
















HAMMER CARE & MAINTENANCE 

Keep Your Hammer Healthy

In order to make your hammer last longer, and provide good use, some maintenance procedures must be followed: 

1. All hammers should always be cleaned before storage. 
2. Use the right hammer for the job. Never use a hammer that isn’t designed 3. for a specific task. Injury could result.
4. Don't strike a hardened steel surface with a steel claw hammer. Metal chips 5. can result in injury to the user or to a bystander. 
6. Never leave a wooden hammer in the sun which can cause it to crack and dry. 
7. Never use a hammer with a loose or broken handle. If the handle is loose or cracked replace it. 
8. Never use a hammer with a chipped, cracked, or mushroomed face. It’s an accident waiting to happen. 

In a quality hammer, the head will almost always outlive the handle. If the handle of your hammer does become damaged, loose or chipped, take the time to replace it.

For more safety tips, please visit: 

http://www.hammernet.com/safety.htm

:thumbsup: Happy Hunting. :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Whats everyone waiting for ????:devil: John will be home soon and fill everyone in :wave:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

or not.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> or not.


 He left GR at about 10:45pm so he should be on SOON !!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

maybe he stopped to get his hammer tuned up.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Announcment..........*

First of all, I want to thank each and every one of you that came out to tonight's "members only" meeting. The turnout was unbelievable! Without your support, membership renewals and generous donations, none of what I'm about to post would be possible.

Here it is......
This Sunday (October 3rd, 2004) the club bus will be in place to start the unloading and setup process for this years indoor season. HOWEVER.... There's a slight difference this year. Our new winter facility will also be our new spring, summer and fall home. Yes, you read correct! We've signed a long term FOUR YEAR LEASE on a very unique location. We'll be having year round indoor carpet racing, outdoor dirt off-road and if all goes as planned we'll have nice new shiny asphalt to run outdoor on-road! Did I forget to mention boat racing too??

Here's the address.....
We'll be conveniently located in the "Rivertown Sports Complex" at
2605 Sanford Avenue SW
Grand Rapids, Michigan

Here's a few of the buildings great features:
Smooth flat concrete floors
Large track size of 40' X 100'
24' ceilings
NO poles
Great lighting
His/Her bathrooms
Snack Bar (NOT run by the GLRC)
Ground floor access
Centralized pit system
Security alarm

We'll also have a fresh & exciting new look throughout the entire racing complex!
*We're shooting for our GRAND Opening date to be Saturday October the 16th*.
This IS YOUR reformed, reorganized and refocused GREAT Lakes Racers Club!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> maybe he stopped to get his hammer tuned up.


guess not.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

If anybody is free on sunday We will be at the track sunday from 3pm-8pm to start Striping the boards and puting tables up! Any one thats free we could use your help.Everything needs to be cleaned and repainted for are Grand opening.I think everyone is going to like the changes .I cant wait to get the carpet season started.Hope to see everyone soon :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

ill be there, Hammer in hand.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> ill be there, Hammer in hand.


I think you could have one in each hand!!!! LoL!
Oh, but wait.... you'll be following the bus, so maybe one is better.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Man I cant sleep !! :drunk:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, I can't either. I just finished sending out four
different groups of emails totaling a little over 180!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, I can't either. I just finished sending out four
> different groups of emails totaling a little over 180!


 SWEET !!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> If anybody is free on sunday We will be at the track sunday from 3pm-8pm to start Striping the boards and puting tables up! Any one thats free we could use your help.Everything needs to be cleaned and repainted for are Grand opening.I think everyone is going to like the changes .I cant wait to get the carpet season started.Hope to see everyone soon :thumbsup:



3-8? that's no good! I have to be at the bowling ally at 4pm!! I am free all morning tho!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

bowling????


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> 3-8? that's no good! I have to be at the bowling ally at 4pm!! I am free all morning tho!


 I wish we could get in there sooner but we cant.As I am free all day myself.Was nice to see ya at the meeting.Stop by at woor and I can fill ya in on anything else.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

First of all I also would like to thank everyone who came out last night, this year is going to be a great one we are so excited to bring this sort of a venue to the Grand Rapids area racers.
Year round racing, what a blast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*SEE YA SUNDAY AT 3:00​ *   

WHAT WERE YOU MANIACS DOING UP STILL, 2:30AM SHEEESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But then look at me I saw 12:45 and here I am already at work UUUUUGG



Mike sorry the time doesnt work out for you, thats cool though we dont have keys yet so we have to do what we can well the building is open till we get keys next week.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm going to have to be the first one to ask a few questions here.

#1: Why wasn't there some kind of email or announcement made Thursday or Friday as to when this meeting was last night? I would have liked to have been there. I had to find out all this through an email I got this morning. Kind of feels like I'm not welcome or something. 



The next questions were most likely all asked last night, but these are the things I would have asked if someone else hadn't.

#2: How much does this place cost per month?

#3: How much are membership fees?

#4: How much is it going to cost to race?

#5: How are you going to supplement rent in the summer? The idea of having all these things going on during the summer months seems great, but with everything everyone does during the summer besides racing what kind of reduction in racers is expected? Especially with all the other races going out in the summer like the two west olive tracks, the racing at the school in Holland, Rider's parking lot, and the Mars series to name a few.

#6: What would the schedule be in the summertime? The only way I've seen indoor tracks work in the summer is to have all the racing starting after 6pm, b/c if it's sunny and 85 degrees outside I want to be outside staring at all the scenery, and not inside.

#7: about track size, doesn't 40'x100' seem a little large for a carpet track? Remember how big the track at the skating rink was, and this is going to be bigger. This is just my opinion, but a smaller track has better racing on it b/c it's more technical.

#8 The email said something about centralized pit spaces; does this mean there will be two separate tracks? Stadium and on-road.

#9 Last year we seemed to have a problem with timely starts, how is this going to be enforced? Personally I'm in favor of starting heats every hour on the hour and if your not there that's extra time you have to get ready for the next heat, unless you ask for your minute grace.

#10 What is going to be done about help? I'm referring to track set-up and tear down mainly. The single #1 reason I stopped volunteering for the club last year was because I would be out setting up either track and have about three people helping and 10 people watching and telling us how they would change the track when we were done. The stadium guys helped out a ton more than the on-road guys. And it seemed the oval guys were always expected to pick up the entire on-road layout. If this IS a "club" and you pay membership dues you should be expected to help out, not sit around and pick your nose and flick it at your buddy sitting across from you while a few people help out. This is extreme, but if you’re a member and you don't make an effort help out somehow I think your membership should be revoked w/o refund.

#11: Will we be yelled at when we bring outside food in by the owners, or should I plan to pack my lunch?



Like I said before, these were all probably asked last night, but these are things I wanted to find out. And before someone starts flaming me for some stupid reason, don't, these are all legitimate questions. Except for when I vented a little on the helping out question, which still rubs me the wrong way for some reason.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh, and I forgot one question

#12 With there being a security system is it going to be a problem with us being there after a certain time or are we going to have to pack up and leave by XX:XXpm?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Andy I wiil try to answer some of your questions
#1 your are very much welcome Im not sure why you were not told ill try to find out, your help and knowledge of the track building and other things will be very much appreciated
#12 we will have our own code so time in and out wont be a problem
#3 membership will remain at $35
#6 to be determined we want to get the winter indoor going first
#8 to start out there will only be one track
#9 this is one of our main focuses this year we hope to run a tight ship with on time race kick offs and keeping to a reasonable timely schedule the whole race day 

Your other questions would prolly be better answered in person thanks , I hope this helped out. TIM


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

#10. We'll go back to doing what we did when we were with Terry. The track lay outs will be done by a group of 4 or 5 people that like doing track designs. The rest of the racers will be expected to tape it up BEFORE any car or truck hits the carpet. It worked very well back then, and should work again.

#2. The cost of this building is much less than we've ever paid for a building in the past, and it includes everything like snow removal, garbage service, electricty, heat and maintenance. We will be posting weekly financial reports for all to see!!

#7. That 100 X 40 is what the available size is we could use. We can make it smaller.

#11. Bring in whatever food you'd like.

Andy, I'll take responsibility for you not receiving an invitation. Everyone is welcomed as always. Please accept my apology! I dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Oh..... Here's a couple more things we have this year we haven't had in the past........

A trash dumpster sitting outside!!!

Signage directly on 28th street via a large marquee!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I am not sure as to why myself. But we need Everyones help if we are going to make this work. We are starting over fresh .we have lot of new things planned. Stop the track if you can sunday and we will be more then happy to fill you or anyone else in the best we can.Hope to see ya at the track


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Mornin Johnny boy, Id say morning to ED but hes allready glued to the side of my head via a cell phone


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

We also have some fresh new and exciting innovations
in store for our racing venue starting this season.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

all i can say is SWEET it sounds like it is gonna be loads of fun


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll see you tonight John.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I will try to be there as early as I can, but it may not be until 4-4:30. I have to wait and see how things go with my previous commitments... 

And I went at peeped at the building after the meeting... Sweeeeeeeet!

 :devil:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I will try to be there as early as I can, but it may not be until 4-4:30. I have to wait and see how things go with my previous commitments...
> 
> And I went at peeped at the building after the meeting... Sweeeeeeeet!
> 
> :devil:


Great glad you like it!!!!!!

Any help is very appreciated we will see ya sunday


Thanks,Tim


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't beleive it. Great news! :thumbsup: One location for indoor and outdoor. I think I race there before with rivertown back in 93. My daughter wasn't feeling to well yesterday that's the reason I missed the meeting. With a permanent location our club will grow at a faster pace.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Hope she is feeling better Jimmie.

We were thinking the same thing it will be a great thing :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

jimmie said:


> I can't beleive it. Great news! :thumbsup: One location for indoor and outdoor. I think I race there before with rivertown back in 93. My daughter wasn't feeling to well yesterday that's the reason I missed the meeting. With a permanent location our club will grow at a faster pace.


Yes, Jimmie you're correct. It is the same building that the Rivertown Racers ran in years ago. It's a great place, and easy to get to!!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Phat Dakota said:


> [/font][/size]
> #1: Why wasn't there some kind of email or announcement made Thursday or Friday as to when this meeting was last night?




Don't feel like the lone ranger there. You're not the only one not in the PM loop. Oh well.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Okay, so I screwed up. I'm a big boy and I can admit making mistakes.
I tried using a mass PM system I created, and it appears it doesn't work so great.


SORRY!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

SWEET,

Hey guys, just got back from hunting. Saw some big deer:7 doe, and a 9 point buck, but they were out of my shooting range.  Glad to here the great news! Sorry I missed the meeting last night, but Fred Bear gave me a phone call.  Anyways tommorrow I will most likely be at the track to give you guys a hand. See Ya tommorrow! :wave: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

It's quiet...................................too quiet...... :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Just got back early from hunting again. I figure,... the deer move when the weather is like this but not so much in this wind. At least I saw some this morning. But way to cold for me to be in my stand. Call me a wuss if you want but if you were in my particular stand you wouldv'e left to! :jest: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I see Andy.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Dustin said:


> Just got back early from hunting again. I figure,... the deer move when the weather is like this but not so much in this wind. At least I saw some this morning. But way to cold for me to be in my stand. Call me a wuss if you want but if you were in my particular stand you wouldv'e left to! :jest:
> 
> -Dustin K.


If you'd really like to blast Bamby to the deer gods I have a .300 Winchester Magnum with rounds loaded that would drop Bullwinkle the moose before he could cry to Rocky the flying squirrel! HeHeHe! Of course unfortunatley it's bow season when the deer actually have a chance. Poor dumb animals.

I would also like to thank everyone for they're answers to my questions. Last night wasn't a complete loss although. I did crank the home theater system loud enough that the neighbors knew who was home!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah,

Aside from bow, we have a few canons ourselve's.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Dustin said:


> I see Andy.


I see also young grasshopper


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Andy,

Are you going to help with the track tommorrow? I will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

No, I can't, I have to finish what I didn't get done at work today before I decided to leave.


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

will oval racing be part of the program,and will there be any promotion of oval


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

mc43 said:


> will oval racing be part of the program,and will there be any promotion of oval


Marky Mark.....

Oval racing as you know has been very weak in the Grand Rapids area for awhile now. But, since my RC roots go back many years when I did nothing BUT run oval, I'd like to see what could be done to bring it back! (I still have Dan's car as a matter of fact) We'd have to either run on Friday nights, or Sundays since we moved on-road to Saturdays. What do you think we could do to entice the circle racers to come back out??? Either post them here, or PM me with some ideas I know you may have. I say let's put together a promotion of some sort and get this thing back up and running!!!

John


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I am going to try to make it tomarow.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Be vewy vewy quiet I'm hunting wabbits, hehehehehehehehe


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Sure is alot of hunting going on around here......
First Bambi's now we're hunting Dears!!!
"Dears" Not Deers... get it? OK, never mind then.
I guess nobody appreciates dry humor anymore! :drunk:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Marky Mark.....
> 
> ...............What do you think we could do to entice the circle racers to come back out???........................
> 
> John


Lets start by putting flyers up at riders, hobby world, and maybe we can try putting them at places like meijers, family fare, craigs cruisers? You never know were retired oval racers may be going to run erronds, or being slaved to get groceries for the wife. Besides, I have seen lots of people stop at those places and look at flyers. Also announce it on the 9th at riders. TONS of people will be there! :thumbsup: 

Just my 2.5 cents :wave: 


-Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

that is a good idea


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I am trying to mapquest the address you posted up john but its not comming up.Do you have a zip code to complete the entry?I want to help but I am a noob when it comes to getting around gr!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I dont think Riders is going to let us post anything.But we can try As to all the other places sounds good.We will try and get some flyers made SOON then we all can hang them up where every we go :thumbsup: .Good idea Dustin


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Try it using Grandville instead of Grand Rapids.

2605 Sanford Ave SW
Grandville, MI 49418


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey if u want i can make a flyer to hang up i have access to a copier machine an i can make a massive amount of the for free


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Washburn and I will be there around 3:00,..................or knowing how John drives should we be there around 5:00?   :jest:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

AAAAAHHH just woke up had a great night sleep man I had a blast last night!!!!!!!

here is a little help on track location 

Its between Wilson and Ivanrest off 28th ST SW on the north side of 28TH ST there is a viaduct that goes over Chicago Drive the street is at the West side of that viaduct its called Sanford ST go North on Sanford about a 1/4 mile and its the first building you will come to on your left our entrance is around the back of the building you should see our bus it will be park out back(if John beats you there hahahah) or My Green an Silver Jimmy and Eds black Jimmy will be there.

I hope this helps everyone

If you have any questions or need anything else or it you get lost feel free to call me at 616-889-4780 ill try to help ya out 

*Thanks to everyone how plans to come out and help it is so appreciated*​


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ed, Fred, John, Tim,
I'll be there around 3pm (french time), so it might be more around 4pm... lol

CU there,
Mike


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Mike Champ said:


> Ed, Fred, John, Tim,
> I'll be there around 3pm (french time), so it might be more around 4pm... lol
> 
> CU there,
> Mike


Yup see ya there Mike :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm still gonna try and make it there by 4... Depends on what time the looney-in-law leaves. But I will be there to help out


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I'm still gonna try and make it there by 4... Depends on what time the *looney-in-law leaves*. :devil: But I will be there to help out


See ya there Damage!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

On another note made enough in winnings last night at WOOR to order 2 new FM recievers and 2new tops all for our sedans for on road. *LIFE IS GOOD :thumbsup: *


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

see everyone one there i will hopefully be there around three it all depends on when dustin comes over :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

anybody going to run a sc18 class on saturday or sunday


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well, the bus was there at 1:30. It's now 5:45 and everythings unloaded. All 22 tables are assembled, the lane dividers have started being cleaned and the carpets been rolled out. We'll have new velcro so the lane dividers won't move, the tables will also be painted before we open. There was a lot of people there helping when I left, with more expected to show up this evening.

To everybody that is, or is going to be helping, all we can say is THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!
Believe me, it'll all be worth it. 

Can't wait!
John


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Oval........ There's talk of running Oval on FRIDAY EVENINGS. I realize that for the next 7 weeks getting RC oval drivers off the couch and away from the TV set might be difficult due to NASCARs schedule. So, if any of you are interested in running, or know any of the old circle crowd, please contact them and let's see if we can revive this great portion of RC racing.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's names of die hard oval drivers as best as I can remember......

Gerald Oisten, Butch Beebe, Kevin Marcy, Dan Baldus, Mark Cieciek, John Sparks, Mike Beach, Gordon Klungle, Jim Kwaitkowski, Andy Curran, Mike Helt, Pat Clement, Frank Wilkey, Steve Bahr, Mark Aldrich, Vince Ball, Gary Ballard, Gordie Burnside, Gary DeWildt, Randy Erb, Ron Hoff, Mike Howe, Tom Konesni, Mel Letts, Doug McCallum, Dave Muller, Gene Parker, Chuck Rencurrel, Orrin Sunde, Greg Taft, Doug Voss, A.J. Warner, myself, Fred Knapp, Andrew Knapp and the last one I can remember is Roger Zimmerman. 

Okay, as you can see, Oval used to be a decent crowd.
Let's bring it back!!!


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi john, haven't raced in years, does anybody race oval , closest thing i have to anoval car now ir a buds sc18, oh ya and a mini t. Might be interested in racing again.
mike beach


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Again I got bound to the home land.I think my wife had this planed befor the weekend and didnt tell me.Well I am tearing down the t4 right know to ge a parts list together .I will be there on the 16th for the grand openiong!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

well we had a pretty good turn out for help i would like to say thanks to

jason v, dustin, steven, jesse, fred, andrew, tim, ed, tj, well that is all i can remember if i forgot someone im sorry


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah,

It was great. The building is AWSOME, lots more room, HEAT, good concession stand, hockey areana, and lots of room for a very big, pole free, ground level track. Good exposer, and lots of friends with recources for extra strength to the club.


_*GLRC RULES!!!!!*_


-Dustin K.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, im definitely gunna get in on some pickup games out there.

im still all...WOOSH...from the laquer thinner.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah,

My nose is totally clear!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Sorry I didn't make it out today guys, the looney-in-law got here 2 hours late and we couldn't shut her up and boot her out until about half an hour ago. Johhny Boy knows who I'm talking about. When will the doors be open for work tomorrow after noon? I need to know if I will be able to shoot there right after work or if I will have time to go home and whup the kids first. 


Hey Johnny Boy- I'm all for running oval on friday nights. Got my Jr. body ready to go on my thingamabobber whatsamawhozit. I know last year I had the thing hooked up and movin pretty good... too bad this was AFTER oval croaked. :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> well we had a pretty good turn out for help i would like to say thanks to
> 
> jason v, dustin, steven, jesse, fred, andrew, tim, ed, tj, well that is all i can remember if i forgot someone im sorry


Memory check....... I can think of at least five more you forgot... Think harder!! LoL!!!!! :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I need to know if I will be able to shoot there right after work or if I will have time to go home and whup the kids first.
> 
> Hey Johnny Boy- I'm all for running oval on friday nights. Got my Jr. body ready to go on my thingamabobber whatsamawhozit. I know last year I had the thing hooked up and movin pretty good... too bad this was AFTER oval croaked. :devil:


Yeah, I agree. I think Friday evenings sound like a good choice to me too. We've never tried it, but it's worked at other tracks before. I talked with a few of the people I mentioned tonight, and their pretty geeked. Guess we'll see!!

Tomorrow nights fun crew.... We'll have to wait and hope either Fred, Ed or Tim respond to your question because I don't know.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Memory check....... I can think of at least five more you forgot... Think harder!! LoL!!!!! :wave:


like i said all i can remember which from all of the laquer thinner proble ain't working good right now :thumbsup: :jest:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok just Got home from the track.2/3rd Of the boarders are clean .Concrete seams have been filled,Carpet out,pit tables up.Would like to say Thank you Jason,David,Jesse,Shelly,Steven,Mike,Dustin,Fred,Andrew,John,Tim,Tj,Cassidy and Kelly .I was very happy to see all of you Today and cant wait untill we start Racing:thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Sorry I didn't make it out today guys, the looney-in-law got here 2 hours late and we couldn't shut her up and boot her out until about half an hour ago. Johhny Boy knows who I'm talking about. When will the doors be open for work tomorrow after noon? I need to know if I will be able to shoot there right after work or if I will have time to go home and whup the kids first.
> 
> 
> Hey Johnny Boy- I'm all for running oval on friday nights. Got my Jr. body ready to go on my thingamabobber whatsamawhozit. I know last year I had the thing hooked up and movin pretty good... too bad this was AFTER oval croaked. :devil:


 Tim said he will be there around 4pm tomorrow.As for me I will be there 8am-12noon as I have to be at work at 1pm. But this wont happend untill we get our keys some time this week.I will post when I get them.Ed


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And Cooter said he wouldn't be online...!!


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm sorry guys I wasn't there to help but I stop check out the building. I opinion on the the onroad racing what about runninig on Fridays and possible oval racin on Saturday morning.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

DamageIncRacing said:


> When will the doors be open for work tomorrow after noon? I need to know if I will be able to shoot there right after work or if I will have time to go home and whup the kids first.


I should be there by around 5 or 5:30 I need to take care of some personal stuff before I can go down there :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jimmie,

The only problem I see with that is since we'll be using one track instead of two, it would mean we'd have to setup a layout for onroad for Fridays, tear it down to setup for Oval on Saturday, then put down another layout for Stadium. If we ran Oval on Friday evenings, we could do a layout for onroad Saturday mornings, and use the same layout for stadium that night.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I know the guys that where there tonight all said they would like ovel to be on sunday.So I am not sure what would be best.:drunk:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> I know the guys that where there tonight all said they would like ovel to be on sunday.So I am not sure what would be best.:drunk:


Wow, now I'm confused. 

I know Mark thought Sundays would work best, but then I heard
they came to the conclusion Friday evening would be a better choice.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I am not sure as I only talked to them for few and then went back to work cleaning the boards .But when I was there the only day talked about was sunday.So I am confused all so  But thats nothing new


John Warner said:


> Wow, now I'm confused.
> I know Mark thought Sundays would work best, but then I heard
> they came to the conclusion Friday evening would be a better choice.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'll call mark and John tomorrow and get the skinny on this deal.
We'll find out if it's door number one, number two or door number three!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll tell ya what john, I'd be happy to run oval again, if you can help me track down a wide oval body for an old rc10L I'll put that thing back together! that would be so much fun! As far as the day goes.. friday for anything works out great for me. sunday is outa the question, I have bowling at 4pm on sundays.. the only time I wouldn't make it on friday or saturday's is when I have a gig.. But man oval sounds like so much fun!

Anyone know where i could find a wide oval body? Hey Jason V. what was that body web site you told me once?


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

Blueskid said:


> I'll tell ya what john, I'd be happy to run oval again, if you can help me track down a wide oval body for an old rc10L I'll put that thing back together! that would be so much fun! As far as the day goes.. friday for anything works out great for me. sunday is outa the question, I have bowling at 4pm on sundays.. the only time I wouldn't make it on friday or saturday's is when I have a gig.. But man oval sounds like so much fun!
> 
> Anyone know where i could find a wide oval body? Hey Jason V. what was that body web site you told me once?


http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Lansing runs a big oval show friday nights, we would get snuffed out by them.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> Lansing runs a big oval show friday nights, we would get snuffed out by them.


Last I heard they might be changing ther're format. But even if they didn't, if we could get back 50% of the oval racers we had from this area, we'd still have a good turnout!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

What ever day is determind to run an oval program not everyone will be happy with it.
I think even if Lansing ran a Friday night program twice a month we have to start somewhere. The natural progression of track building would be (oval), (set up road course) and then add jumps for stadium trucks. Leave Sunday's open for any special programs that we may come up with or attrack.

I should be at the track around 5:30 tonight.


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

I must say the track is sweet..


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> I should be at the track around 5:30 tonight.



Sounds great fred I will see ya there :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought the Futaba 3pk on line today. I'm excited about that. :thumbsup: I should have that in about 7 days. Darn I won't be able to race this weekend.  I won't be able to help tonight because I get off @ 8:00 tonight but Tuesday I'm off @ 6:00 tomorrow.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Guess what,

I am at school, and my teacher is getting suspicious. :jest:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Dustin this is Jimmie! So your in class right now.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Troy,Hope you had a good sumer.Are you ready for indoor?Hope to see everyone soon.Ed


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Can some one please tell me what the fees are going to be? What time on saturdays are the sedans going to get started?

Thanks,


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Can some one please tell me what the fees are going to be? What time on saturdays are the sedans going to get started?
> 
> Thanks,


Ted they have a board meeting this week to set all things in stone, we will keep eveyone up to date. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I see Cooter and Mr. Ed!


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

You guys probably can tell I'm bored. I changed my screen name and made about 20 post today already. A record for me.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

You guys probably can tell I'm bored! I changed my screen name and made about 20 post today already. A record for me.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

JimRuninit said:


> I see Cooter and Mr. Ed!



UH HUH - UH HUH HERE I IS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cooter said:


> Sounds great fred I will see ya there :thumbsup:


I should be able to be there around 7pm or 7:15pm tonight too.
And YES the building looks *GREAT* !
Can't wait...

CU there guys,
Mike


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Mike Champ said:


> I should be able to be there around 7pm or 7:15pm tonight too.
> And YES the building looks *GREAT* !
> Can't wait...
> 
> ...



Sounds *GREAT* Mike the more the merrier(spelling heheheh) :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

*HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!! *   Eight people in here, not alot of working goin on, thats what i like to see
heheheheh :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Once we get going we should invite the Grand Rapids press out to the track.


----------



## troy debruyn (Dec 29, 2002)

wreckscuba said:


> Troy,Hope you had a good sumer.Are you ready for indoor?Hope to see everyone soon.Ed


Had a great summer, and hope you did aswell. Now I am ready to assemble the NEW MF2 for the indoor racing season. What day/night are the stadium trucks going to be running?


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Anyone heard from Mr.Clean and Michelle?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> Anyone heard from Mr.Clean and Michelle?



As a matter of fact, I have.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Shoot,

The day Jimmie is online for a while, I try to talk and my teacher gives me a detention and tells me to go on line at home.   

Oh well...............I hope she doesn't mind the gum on her chair.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I felt an avatar change was in need.


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

JimRuninit said:


> Anyone heard from Mr.Clean and Michelle?


Hey there everyone. Sorry it's been so quiet on this end....I got rid of the internet at our house so I only get on at work. For those of you who haven't heard, Mr. Clean and I are getting divorced, so I will shortly be moving out of the house. My cell phone number is avalible on request, as is Tony's if you wish to get ahold of either of us, pm me or email me at [email protected], and I can get u the information. 
On a lighter note, I hope to stop in to the track sometime this week and see everyone and say hi. 
Chelle


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Dustin said:


> I felt an avatar change was in need.



Evidently.


Perhaps you should have made it a nice ball peen hammer instead?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

dang what is up with u and hammers


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Shoot,
> 
> The day Jimmie is online for a while, I try to talk and my teacher gives me a detention and tells me to go on line at home.
> 
> Oh well...............I hope she doesn't mind the gum on her chair.


LOL.. LOL Dustin that very funny. Sorry bud.. Get it Down!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Omega Pi said:


> Hey there everyone. Sorry it's been so quiet on this end....I got rid of the internet at our house so I only get on at work. For those of you who haven't heard, Mr. Clean and I are getting divorced, so I will shortly be moving out of the house. My cell phone number is avalible on request, as is Tony's if you wish to get ahold of either of us, pm me or email me at [email protected], and I can get u the information.
> On a lighter note, I hope to stop in to the track sometime this week and see everyone and say hi.
> Chelle


See ya at the track. :wave: Are you still going to race?  

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I felt that yet another Avatar change was in need.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Omega Pi said:


> Hey there everyone. Sorry it's been so quiet on this end....I got rid of the internet at our house so I only get on at work. For those of you who haven't heard, Mr. Clean and I are getting divorced, so I will shortly be moving out of the house. My cell phone number is avalible on request, as is Tony's if you wish to get ahold of either of us, pm me or email me at [email protected], and I can get u the information.
> On a lighter note, I hope to stop in to the track sometime this week and see everyone and say hi.
> Chelle


Hope to see you at the track.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nitro Junkie said:


> What time on saturdays are the sedans going to get started?Thanks,


Hey Ted, great to hear from ya, haven;t heard much from you since you busted your butt helping close down last season!!

On-Road start time will be as follows.... 
Doors will open at 9:00am, first race will begin 11:30.
(we're doing this in an effort to run things on a timely basis unlike last season)


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

What?I liked getting home an 1am after stadium races!LOL


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

So the 16th is a saturday,does that mean that there will be stadium racing in the evening?I am geeked about racin indoors.I think I almost like it more than outdoor!Oh yha theres that nirto thing I cant shake.Like a little nitro monkey on my back.LOL.Well i am planing on running stock truck with foams.I realy hate running rubber.I also have been kickin around the idea of running a touring car.I'm really undecided on what though.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Battery question,I have 3 smc packs that I bought last year.2 got left with a full charge and 1 wasnt.Is there anything I need to do to get these packs back up to snuff?I plan on buying a couple more so I have some fresh packs,Is there anything better than smc's?Also Are the 3600 something I need to get to compete or 3300 will still do?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey just got back from the track. Tables and borders are painted and lookin good. Should have carpet layed and drivers stand up tomorrow, maybe even the scoring table. Lot of heat in the place, too.  :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

bustedparts said:


> So the 16th is a saturday,does that mean that there will be stadium racing in the evening?


You'd better darn well believe it Rich!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Okay, I've spoken with the Oval powers to be!
OVAL will be added into our format, and will
be scheduled to run on FRIDAY EVENINGS.

Also, anybody interested in bringing back the "Michigan 500"?

How about GLRC holding this years ROAR carpet oval Regional race?
(I emailed Kenny asking about the requirments already)


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey just got back from the track. Tables and borders are painted and lookin good. Should have carpet layed and drivers stand up tomorrow, maybe even the scoring table. Lot of heat in the place, too.


we already got the driver stand up well half way we are waiting for john to bring the rest of it and the tower then we will streach carpet and set up our first track, we will be there tomarrow around 4:30, so if anyone else wants to join us it would be great!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'll be there tomorrow. I'll be bringing 2 more rolls of Ozite, along with the balance of our BIG l o n g tall drivers stand, and the scoring tower too!! Plus anything else I may have room in the trailer for!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Cut off saw.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Cut off saw.


As in radial arm, chop or table??


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Had a great time with you guys today! Got lots of proggress on the track, and looking foward to a new beginning at GLRC. :thumbsup: Tommorrow me and David should be there again, and I will bring some money to pitch in for some pies. :thumbsup: 


See Ya there!
Dustin K.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Tee-shirts..... yeah, tee shirts!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

And RC body DECALS!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Had a great time with you guys today! Got lots of proggress on the track, and looking foward to a new beginning at GLRC. :thumbsup: Tommorrow me and David should be there again, and I will bring some money to pitch in for some pies.
> 
> 
> See Ya there!
> ...







I AGREE, THERE IS NON BETTER, WELL AT LEAST NOT IN WEST MICHIGAN :devil: 



hope to see more people there tomarrow, and thanks john we need to get that stuff up we should have alot done tomarrow.. 


SEE YA THERE
DAVID WASHBURN
:thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea tees, decals, and other stuff would be great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Settle down David. :devil: :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea thanks i needed that :devil: :devil: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Howe is lurking in the shadows.  Either that or he is sleeping on his keyboard. :jest:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

lets hope it dosen't short circut


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

So what time is every one gona be there tomorrow? I just might be in town! would like to check the place out.. not sure yet tho.. dont quote me!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I stoped to see Cooter on my way home.The place looks great you all where hard at work tonight I see  .The place looks GREAT!!! I wish I could be there but I have to work.I hope that we get are keys soon so I can work in the am before work.I would like to say thanks to everyone that helped .Ed


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I plan on being there again tonight. Should be able to get the carpet in place in a couple of hours. I must admit, things are coming together extremely well and the place looks incredible. Can't wait for indoor to start!  :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't know if I will be there or not today. It is still up in the air.


Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i will be there for sure


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks again guys and gals for all your help, this year is going to be a great one keep up the good work ill see ya there tonight  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I started a thread in the oval section.
Lets see if we can keep it alive and spark some interest.
CLRC: Oval Edition
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=92143


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I also posted on the ROAR thread.

Andy.... are you still painting bodies???


----------



## Crazydave25 (Jan 19, 2002)

Hey guys, whats the stadium truck crowd looking like this year? Is the track going to be shared with the onroad guys, or will stadium get their own?... Is their going to be a Mini-T class, and or a brushless class? What about foam/rubber tires? I am hoping to try and race this winter, but with the new baby, all my $$ is going to that..... talk with ya'll later.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I am in class again.  Hope the teacher doesn't come back from the bathroom too soon. :jest:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

There's no way I can be there by 5:00 on Saturday for Staduim. Wed is also bad for me also. If that schedule work better for the club, thats good. I'll stop by watch time to time.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

JimRuninit said:


> There's no way I can be there by 5:00 on Saturday for Staduim. Wed is also bad for me also. If that schedule work better for the club, thats good. I'll stop by watch time to time.


Jim the flyers says Signup begins at 4:30 and frist race starts at 6pm for stadium.I hope you can make it.:thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John,Fred and Tim you have a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I can do that. Thanks Ed


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Crazydave25 said:


> Hey guys, whats the stadium truck crowd looking like this year? Is the track going to be shared with the onroad guys, or will stadium get their own?... Is their going to be a Mini-T class, and or a brushless class? What about foam/rubber tires? I am hoping to try and race this winter, but with the new baby, all my $$ is going to that..... talk with ya'll later.


I think the Staidum crowd is looking awesome for this winter !
I know a few drivers already that are joining the truck crowd this season...

Yes, the track is going to be shared. We will built the track right after the sedans races (Adding the jumps on the sedans layout).

The space for the track is looking GREAT. The pits area is the most awesome one I've ever seen so far...

Come and join the fun and competitive racing at GLRC !!!
Mike


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea its gonna be coll and i know al east 4 people who will run brushless


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

See everyone tonight.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dustin said:


> And RC body DECALS!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Yeah, that is an idea we should explore.

What about decals saying "your name, Racing at GLRC" for all the members.
GLRC can sell let's says 2 sheets of those for $2. (I think they cost about 25cts each). All the benefits can go to GLRC...

Also, we can have some regular sheets that we cna sell for a $1...
What do you guys think ?


Won't make it tonight. Still have some stuff to finish asap for the wedding...
Hopefully I'll be there another day this week to help
CU,
Mike


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

well I can't make it tonight, I had to go down to toledo.. I really wana help out.. gona be there this friday? I'm free the whole day! I know I'll be runnin truck with foam tires and brushless motor, and I'm gona have me one of those rc18t's as well..


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Guess who just went out and open bowled for practise and got a 227!! that is my best score ever!! I went from about a 120 best to a 227 best in just 5 weeks! but I have been bowling almost 20 games a week too.. I went from a 100 average to a 145 average in that time as well..


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Track is really coming together. Pit tables got their second coat of paint and the drivers stand frame is all one color now (blue). The computer stand has been assembled and painted, and the carpet has been been tape in position on the ends. Johnny Boy and me will be re-stretching the carpet thursday and getting it prepped for opening day. Should be good to go for indoor! Now all I gotta do is get the cars ready...  :devil: :lol:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it is coming togather good we got carpet down!!!!!!!!!! so we should be good to go soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea u were right john i left about 5 min after u did and stoped by three stores and still got on before u :jest: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Track is really coming together. Pit tables got their second coat of paint and the drivers stand frame is all one color now (blue). The computer stand has been assembled and painted, and the carpet has been been tape in position on the ends. Johnny Boy and me will be re-stretching the carpet thursday and getting it prepped for opening day. Should be good to go for indoor! Now all I gotta do is get the cars ready...  :devil: :lol:


Wish I could have been there tonight. Looks like the most exciting job to do since the beginning... I need to come down there and see how it looks now...

Sounds like you did a really good job today guys!

CU soon,
Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> yea u were right john i left about 5 min after u did and stoped by three stores and still got on before u :jest: :wave: :thumbsup:


Yeah, I'm jealous. I wished I lived 5 minutes away!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> I know I'll be runnin truck with foam tires and brushless motor, and I'm gona have me one of those rc18t's as well..


Mike, I will get one of those RC18T too. Who else?

I think I will run rubber tires for a month and then switch to foam tires, or maybe run both, as I have 2 trucks this year...
I'd like to run some mod or 19T, so I hope you guys are interested in that too!!!

Let's get the track ready, and then we'll work on the cars...

Mike
p.s. : I think I need some batteries if I am going to run 3 cars on saturdays...lol

Fred, keep me one the side if you still have some for sale...


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

john, aim.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> Mike, I will get one of those RC18T too. Who else?
> 
> I think I will run rubber tires for a month and then switch to foam tires, or maybe run both, as I have 2 trucks this year...
> I'd like to run some mod or 19T, so I hope you guys are interested in that too!!!
> ...



Great I think those new mini trucks are gona be a lot of fun! As far as the foam/rubber I suppose I could go either way too! I can also run stock.. I'll just run what ever there is someone to run against!

So when is someone gona get some pics of this new awesome place on here?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I gotta tell ya..... today was the first time I was there since Sunday when we unloaded the bus, and I have to say, you guy's have done an amazing amount of work in a very short time!! I was shocked to see how well organized and clean everything was. EVERYTHING looks awesome! There isn't to much left to do and it's only Tuesday.

Things I can think of are.....
Carpet all the jumps, put the ramp and boards on the tallest of the two driver's stands, wire the speakers, tighten and finish the carpet, install the exterior borders, wire the tables, put the banners up, paint the back wall, and... and... anything else except for the pidily little stuff??


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool we should have this track up and going in no time see you guys there tonight :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Got your P.M. Stewart! :thumbsup: Sorry about that.





-Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

oh yea sry!!!! hey cooter what time do u plan on being there


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

By 5 maybe earlier :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Where the fun never begins to stop.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We figured out last night, with just a few more tables we could pit up to 150 racers.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool cool


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> We figured out last night, with just a few more tables we could pit up to 150 racers.



We have so much room, its awsome.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Dave,

You might want to edit post #864 on this thread. If you catch my drift. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I am sorry I will not be there tonight, my parents need help with some stuff. But, John, If you have the membership cards ready can you hold on to mine untill the next time I see you?

Thanks a lot,

-Dustin K.


-Once again, sorry I won't make it tonight.  But keep me posted! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

:devil: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Umm....................................................., A few months ago I found a 3 year old GM Racing speed controll in one of my old rc trucks. I was thinking about using that in my MF2 instead of my Novak super rooster. But the GM required a lot of work: all new wires, cleaning, compacitor, on/off switch, ect..  ... If there is a difference in performance I think it is very small. ....................  ............................................................................................I guess I will stick with the rooster because I LOVE novak. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Did somebody say parts support?? Yep, they sure did!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Dustin.... you have pm.  :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Dustin.... you have pm.  :devil:


OOHHHHHHHHHHH...............now I get it. :jest: 



Thanks, 

Dustin K.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Is anyone gona be there at any time on friday? I can pretty much make it for sure then.. Let me know!


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

hello agian

is our new place what used to the dry land marina building?
on map quest it looks like it is in the area.

i am not sure when i will be out to help, or play.

when is on road world going to happen, or are they cancled? last i heard was that it was in october.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

well if it is gonna be open and work to be done ill be there, sry about today i had to help my dad at home with some work that needed to be done


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

hyena boy said:


> is our new place what used to the dry land marina building? on map quest it looks like it is in the area. when is on road world going to happen, or are they cancled? last i heard was that it was in october.


Jeff, good to see ya posting! And to answer your question.....
YES, it's the same building.... Dry-Land Marina, where you raced years ago!
On-Road World?? I'm lost.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

We had an awsome night, just a small crowd. Fred, Alex, Jesse, Shelly, and Tim & Co.
We all did awsome, thanx alot everyone.

Tim's Got a little something for Everyone too....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

O' Cooter, we are waiting!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah....... post em up already!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

knapster said:


> O' Cooter, we are waiting!!


 YES WE ARE !!!! So what could you be doing ???Maybe I should call ya :drunk:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I wish you would hurry up!! I need to go to bed so I can get to the track and wire it before work.So come on !!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Don't pick on the elderly, it's not his fault he's old! LoL!
.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

besides, tims not a slow typist, nor is he a fast typist......
he's half fast!!!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok here we go you info hungry junkies here are some pics of the new place as you can see the layout is very spacious and very well lite check em out


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Notice the carpeted jumps which will allow for quick and easy track changes Alex and Shelly did a great job on them. Everything is coming together and llllllooooooookkkking *AWESOME*


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

coolness!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Now I can go to bed I am going to be at the track from 9am-12noon to finsh up the pit tables:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW!  :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I must say Jimmie I agree with you.  :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

we should put some pics on the bottom of our flyers.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Dustin ED CLIFFORD SCOTT JASON DAVID ERIC RICH MIKE AND ALL THE OTHER STADIUM TRUCK RUNNERS. JUST TO LET ALL YOU GUYS KNOW JIM IS RUNNIN FOR THE A MAIN.  LET THE SMACK TALKIN BEGIN :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Get your stuff ready, carpet racing this weekend.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Did somebody say parts support?? Yep, they sure did!


Is someone going to be there with parts support? Who is it, and will they have a schedule that they will be there? Unlike last year.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> Dustin ED CLIFFORD SCOTT JASON DAVID ERIC RICH MIKE AND ALL THE OTHER STADIUM TRUCK RUNNERS. JUST TO LET ALL YOU GUYS KNOW JIM IS RUNNIN FOR THE A MAIN.  LET THE SMACK TALKIN BEGIN :thumbsup:



Must we smack talk? can't we just encourage each other to do betteR?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm gona ask this again.. Is anyone gona be there this firday? what time?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright John,

Get ready to announce!: And there goes Dustin Koster down the straight taking first in the A-Main!  :thumbsup: 





My truck is all set up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Must we smack talk? can't we just encourage each other to do betteR?


Thats not what I heard from you!  Made fun of me for having a losi and said I would never win.  



I'M READY TO ROCK THE STOCK STADIUM CLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> I'm gona ask this again.. Is anyone gona be there this firday? what time?


Hey Mike we will be there by 5 on Fri


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Tim! :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

nice one dustin change that from the a to the z main and u might not be lying to us :jest: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

sweet track ill be there tonight for sure, whats left to do there? :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Dustin said:


> Hey Tim! :wave:



SSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUP​ :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> sweet track ill be there tonight for sure, whats left to do there? :thumbsup:



Carpet the rest of the jumps and small drivers stand and some odds and ends and we sould be golden  :thumbsup:


----------



## troy debruyn (Dec 29, 2002)

Will you guys be racing stadium this saturday night?


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I'll will stop by on Saturday to see you guys. I won't be able to race. I won't get my new Futaba transmitter until next Thursday hopefully.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

troy debruyn said:


> Will you guys be racing stadium this saturday night?


Troy,
YES, I believe we will !!!

See you there...
Mike


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Will I was at the track agian today befor work.I have the frist 2 rows of pit tables all wired up and working.The last row will have to wait untill next week when I get back in town.As I have a wedding out of town this weekend (my Dads).The place looks GREAT everyone has been a big help!! :thumbsup: I wish I could be there this weekend or next for that.But after that I will be!! It will be the 23rd befor I can race  Ed


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

troy debruyn said:


> Will you guys be racing stadium this saturday night?


 Last I new it was a GO!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> Last I new it was a GO!!


sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ill bethere for sure
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

That is so awesome! I'll be there for sure what time ? what's the entry fee? and john do you have a membership card for me?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> nice one dustin change that from the a to the z main and u might not be lying to us :jest: :thumbsup: :wave:


Dude,

You have serious problems. Really.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Jimmie,

You have a P.M. :wave:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

knapster said:


> Get your stuff ready, carpet racing this weekend.


 Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Dude,
> 
> You have serious problems. Really.



calm down dustin it was a joke ok
:hat: :hat: :tongue:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Dammit!I had a hunting trip planded for this weekend.Well I can blow off the trip,so i will be read for the next weekend.I still have parts comming for the truck yet anyway.Plus I have to get the setup done yet.The track looks great!You guys have done a awesom job!I realy wished I could have ben there to help.Maybe I can help in a different way.I have been talking wiht the owner of house of hobbys in muskegon and seing that he is going to be there with me anyways We are going to work on parts support for the glrc crew.It is still in the talking stage but I am sure we are going to work something out!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> Dammit!I had a hunting trip planded for this weekend.Well I can blow off the trip,so i will be read for the next weekend.I still have parts comming for the truck yet anyway.Plus I have to get the setup done yet.The track looks great!You guys have done a awesom job!I realy wished I could have ben there to help.Maybe I can help in a different way.I have been talking wiht the owner of house of hobbys in muskegon and seing that he is going to be there with me anyways We are going to work on parts support for the glrc crew.It is still in the talking stage but I am sure we are going to work something out!


sounds pretty cool to me 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

troy debruyn said:


> Will you guys be racing stadium this saturday night?


Yes sir we will!
You plan on beating Mr. Thomas as you did at the end of the season last year??? I'll never forget that one!!!

BTW: kisses and hugs!!! :wave:


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

is anybody planning on running 1/12th scale?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

teamductape said:


> is anybody planning on running 1/12th scale?


I sure hope so. It's been a dying breed it seems.
Maybe it's time it came back to life!!!

Ya think?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

OK guys get EM ready we will be racin this weekend so start cycling those packs, sat mornin is sedans and sat night stadium.

Prices will remain the same as last year $15 for none club members and $12 for members.

Club memberships are $35, so renew those memberships, dont forget with your memberships you save 15% at Hobby World and $3 race day and $2 practice :thumbsup: 



SEEYA SATURDAY​


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

See ya there! :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

so u are racing diffenitly, if so get those bars and what ever u need come over and i will build those packs for u :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## troy debruyn (Dec 29, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Yes sir we will!
> You plan on beating Mr. Thomas as you did at the end of the season last year??? I'll never forget that one!!!
> 
> BTW: kisses and hugs!!! :wave:


I always plan on beating him and everyone else, but sometimes (most of the time) my plan fails. Now that I have a new truck, I have new excuses for my when my plan fails. I still need a ESC, Receiver, and Servo any recommendations?

BTW: back at cha!!!!!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Also just a reminder the race schedule is-----

Sedan Sat morning, Doors open at 9:00AM first race at 11:30AM

Stadium Truck Sign-up starts at 4:30 first race at 6PM :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool i hope we get a big truck crowd out also i want to run a truck mod class


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Yha I have a couple of older mod motor I would like to try in the truck class.I shold have no problems and i will have to blame myself if I screw up.All my stuff is new.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool cool i know of at least 2 or 3 more people that will


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

*Fun Fun Fun*

anyone else wanna join the fun :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Cooter said:


> Here are some pics of the new place as you can see the layout is very spacious and very well lite.


I didn't get any new pictures but the place really shows well. Most everything was finished up last night with just a few small details remaining.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jeff, I see your lurking about. Hope everything going well in Florida.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool,

I found a computer room I can go on during lunch! :hat: :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

where the media center


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Computer room with Ms. Spencer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Jimmie!! :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Jimmie,

You have a P.M. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Steven, you dont have any PMs.....


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

nope me either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heyblayze (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey...


----------



## Heyblayze (Jan 19, 2004)

[edited] Please read our TOS on proper language to use on HobbyTalk.... thanks.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

_*STOCK STADIUM TONIGHT BABY!!!!*_


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

*SSSSSEEEEEEYA There*!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry to see you feel that way!!!!! If thats the way you feel maybe you should show up at 2605 Sanford St, Grandville and lend a helping hand with our newly Re-organized Re-focused Great Lakes Racers Club and show us the better layouts you speak of and line Em up with the fast racers that are there like Jesse, Fred, John, and Pete just to name a few, to do your part to make GR the "on-road meca" that you speak of once again.

If your not willing to do your part maybe you should go to lansing, and take your negative sentiment with you!!!! :wave:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Whoever you are Mr (new ID with only 3 posts...hummm), I am glad that OUR track will *NOT* have people like you racing with us !!! We are a friendly group and I am sure *EVERYBODY will enjoy NOT having you at the track*...

Have a good trip to Lansing... And I hope to never meet you...

Mike


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Heyblayze: Please read our TOS on proper language to use on HobbyTalk.... thanks.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

hankster said:


> Heyblayze: Please read our TOS on proper language to use on HobbyTalk.... thanks.



Thanks Hank. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Had fun tonight. The track is great. And I won the first stock truck heat at GLRC 2004!! :wave: :hat: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey David,

Check your P.M. :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Had fun tonight. The track is great. And I won the first stock truck heat at GLRC 2004!! :wave: :hat:
> 
> -Dustin K.



wanna cookie :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> wanna cookie :thumbsup:


Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I talked to Fred earlier about running brushless guys with the stockers from now on. I think that he is considering it. I think it is a good idea because the competition is pretty equal. I mean Mike Champ, Me, Andrew, Jessie, and maybe a few other people beat some brushless guys. If I remember right the only time a brushless one a race is when Mike Howe one the A-Main. Brushlesses are fast,...but I think our track is a lot about driver, not so much speed, witch is very cool. :thumbsup: I hope we choose to do it! Brushless should be able to run with stock motors in my opinion. :thumbsup: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I remember when we used to have one truck class. Stock Rubber.
/End.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> I remember when we used to have one truck class. Stock Rubber.
> /End.


And then foam tires were discovered. Witch not only increases traction, but also saves the carpet. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Jaco made foams for trucks a LONG time ago, but they disconinued them, only recently re-releasing them. IF you need foam tires as a crutch, have at it. As far as carpet goes, its already 3 years old. How worn can it get?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Naw,

I already have mounted foams.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I had fun tonight guys! the track is awesome! I really like the building! I have the honor of winning the first A-main at GLRC's new building! and I got a feeling there is gona be more to come also! hehe... Now that i'm over my "can't beat Mike Champ" mental set back!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Personally I'd like to see the use of rubber tires on carpet banned permantly.
It's extremely hard on it it to begin with as it rips and tears the fibers.
Yes, it may already be three years, but no sense speeding up the process,
plus.... if we laid brand new Ozite down next week, would you still want to run rubber?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Meh. .


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

TQ tonight goes to Mike Champrenault, but the "A" main win goes to Mike Howe!
Thanks to everyone, and starting next weekend, all race results will be posted here.

(BTW: Mr. Champrenault ran a stock motor, with rubber tires.
Mr. Howe ran brushless with foam tires)

Others in the "A" were Jesse Holman, Andrew Knapp & David Washburn.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Personally I'd like to see the use of rubber tires on carpet banned permantly.
> It's extremely hard on it it to begin with as it rips and tears the fibers.
> Yes, it may already be three years, but no sense speeding up the process,
> plus.... if we laid brand new Ozite down next week, would you still want to run rubber?


Yea,I don't like having to dig pubes out of my truck! :jest:


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree john foam only on the ozite, it's the only way to go. Besides it's faster!!


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

DUSTIN Congratulaions! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

mbeach2k said:


> I agree john foam only on the ozite, it's the only way to go. Besides it's faster!!


I wouldn't say the foam is faster.. Mike Champ was very fast tonight with rubber and stock motor.. My brushless was just too fast for the track, I was only on about 40% throttle through the in field.. only used the full speed down the straight.. Mike was much more consistent than me.. I got really lucky in the main.. They all piled up at the start and I got a good lead early.. and just barely kept it..


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i remember that crash it took me out


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Ahh.......sunday.  So slow, and relaxing. Anyone out there?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nope.... nobody here! LoL!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

im not here either


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I hope we have a bunch more people racing on our grand opening.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> I wouldn't say the foam is faster.. Mike Champ was very fast tonight with rubber and stock motor.. My brushless was just too fast for the track, I was only on about 40% throttle through the in field.. only used the full speed down the straight.. Mike was much more consistent than me.. I got really lucky in the main.. They all piled up at the start and I got a good lead early.. and just barely kept it..


Thanks Mike. I have to say you did a nice race too !!!
I also think that the Brushless is fast and probably hard to control indoor...
I was able to run smooth because I had stock. I remember that during the 3 qualifiers, I didn't crash once... (Different story in the main... lol). I don't think I would mind poping wheelies in the straight though... lol

I will run foam stock next week (thanks Dustin for lending me those front tires...) and we'll see if I'm faster than this week... (Or Maybe I'll try 19T foam sometime soon. Anybody interested???).
The carpet is such in good shape compared to last year, that traction is NOT a problem with rubber... I think that help me to be fast yesterday even runing rubber.

It was one of the most exciting indoor race yesterday. Between you, me and Jesse, we were 2 seconds apart from each other... What a BLAST!!! I like that, and I hope it is going to be like this all winter...:thumbsup: 

Can't wait for next weekend now !!!
CU saturday guys :wave: 
Mike


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah,

I did way better than I thought I did,...considering I was running an old 1700 with and old burnt up MVP motor all night. Just wait for next week, when I will have new batts and a new monster stock in my truck. :thumbsup: 

-Dustin K.

-I'm shooting for the A-Main!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds like everyone had a good time this weekend.Wish I could have been there .Just got home from indy.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it was fun thank tim and ed for working so hard so then we could race


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

who plans on running trucks this saturday and in what class, also are we gonna run brushless in the stock class  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

dang all of these people and noone saying anything


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

how about stock in the brushless class.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

whatever works


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> how about stock in the brushless class.


Anyway will be fine with me...
I just want to race and have some competition to make it even more fun !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I, on the otherhand, was joking.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

same here that is why i was curious on where they will be running cause not that many people have the brushless system and i dont want to race the same 4 or 5 people every weekend


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

John Warner, bustedparts, Cooter, David Washburn, Mike Champ, wreckscuba 

Look......... nobody here yet.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I wont be able to race untill the 23rd  But I hope to wire up the rest of the tables this week for you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool cool


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I am here. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Well i'll be there with eric.I am cycling my batteries right now.I realy dont care if some on runs brushless in stock class.You'll have to know how to drive well with all that power for indoors.I cant wait for saturday!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

your not on johns list dustin


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Your a punk.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

none of that now, only positive posting :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't even start dude.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well i'm not sure what I'm gona do for this coming weekend.. I have a gig at Billy's friday night.. But I am sure I can make it for truck racing.. But I'm still not sure if I want to run the stock motor, or the brushless yet.. It was nice not to have to mess with the motor.. but it was just way too much power.. I need brushes if I run stock..


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

So many people looking at this thread and no one posting? Are you guys shy or scared? :jest:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

http://albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Dustin said:


> So many people looking at this thread and no one posting? Are you guys shy or scared? :jest:


 I am working on the clubs Fund report.So I dont have time to post:drunk: .As I am trying to make a spreed sheet on excel :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Way to cool stew!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i agree


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jaime Hanson. Does that ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yes. .


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i think i heard that name cant remember where or when or i can't put a face to it, but i think i heard it some where, why  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

He raced oval with us at west river drive and is REALLY good.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes, It sound like He may make his way over for our Friday night program.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

cool.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Before we get the oval program rollin we need Jason do do more of the crack in the center so we can extend the track on more piece of carpet


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, if we add another 12 feet, we'd have a total of 96' length.
We can do 24 feet more to make it 108 feet long, but I
personally don't think we need to make it that long!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

How big are most carpet ovals?I know the one at the soo is 72ft long


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

more speed,more fun,more bustedparts,hehe


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

most carpet ovals are between 110 feet runline to 200 ft runline,the way the carpwt is will make a good oval


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey eric have u looked through ur oval stuff to see if u could make me a car


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Is there any interest in a morning open practice??I am will to come and open the track up if there is.Or am I the only one that works afternoons.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

*Grand Rapids Racers Beware*

I heard from a friend of mine that he recently raced at riders and had a brushless system stolen out of the back of his van by 2 people and that they both are racing in the grand rapids area so if you know who did it or race in the GR area your watch your stuff :thumbsup: 

his explanation is that he has a friend that raced several years ago that gave it to him, because he didn't need it any more :jest: :jest: 

and we are not stupid they came out a year ago, so someone is a big liar and thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

Cooter said:


> Before we get the oval program rollin we need Jason do do more of the crack in the center so we can extend the track on more piece of carpet


no problem, what would be a good time to take care of that?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, if we add another 12 feet, we'd have a total of 96' length.
> We can do 24 feet more to make it 108 feet long, but I
> personally don't think we need to make it that long!



We are at 72 feet now so we would be 84 then not 96 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

teamductape said:


> no problem, what would be a good time to take care of that?


Any time Jason I can open up any time after 4pm for you otherwise tuesday is practice nite what every is convienent for you 

Thanks very much!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

You may be correct. But isn't there 7 12' sections down, not 6?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> You may be correct. But isn't there 7 12' sections down, not 6?


I would not stack my life on it but Im almost positive that we have 6


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I stood inbetween two seams with 3 sections of carpet on each side of me
when I was driving Saturday. Eric and I laid out 7 pieces, leaving two leftover.
When we started, we had 9.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> I stood inbetween two seams with 3 sections of carpet on each side of me
> when I was driving Saturday. Eric and I laid out 7 pieces, leaving two leftover.
> When we started, we had 9.


Dont make me drive over there and check!!!!!!!!!  :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

You wouldn't! But you could. LoL!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

gee, we have pics on this thread. Duh, i count 6.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

There SHOULD be 7, that's what was down at the last building.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> There SHOULD be 7, that's what was down at the last building.



We will fix that this week for sure  :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The track as it stands now is 72' long. Got to love that short track racing.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wow, arn't you up kinda late?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

sorry john, i closed ur IM thinger, IM me again.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> sorry john, i closed ur IM thinger, IM me again.


Nope, I'm use to being ignored!


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

Mike Champ said:


> I will run foam stock next week (thanks Dustin for lending me those front tires...) and we'll see if I'm faster than this week... (Or Maybe I'll try 19T foam sometime soon. Anybody interested???).
> The carpet is such in good shape compared to last year, that traction is NOT a problem with rubber... I think that help me to be fast yesterday even runing rubber.


I would be interested on trying 19t what did you have in mind locked timing bushing spec. or 19t mod? (sorry about this post being a little late)


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> hey eric have u looked through ur oval stuff to see if u could make me a car


I'll go through the stuff this week and I should be able to come up with a car by the weekend. Don't know yet if I'll be running oval on friday or everything on saturday. With only one goos reciever and spees control I have to do the "velcro swap" from chassis to chassis.  :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

alright eric thanks


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Nope, I'm use to being ignored!


Good thing :tongue:


----------



## Crazydave25 (Jan 19, 2002)

What are the brushless guys running for their brushless system. Is it the novak 5800 or 4300?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Crazydave25 said:


> What are the brushless guys running for their brushless system. Is it the novak 5800 or 4300?


 I think there are running the 5800.And for most part they run great from what I have seen.I still havent made up my mind on geting one.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> I think there are running the 5800.And for most part they run great from what I have seen.I still havent made up my mind on geting one.



I WANT ONE I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


And my buddy ED's buying me one, isnt he nice :tongue:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL  I see your working hard today :hat: 


Cooter said:


> I WANT ONE I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And my buddy ED's buying me one, isnt he nice :tongue:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> LOL  I see your working hard today :hat:



Uh HUH heheheeheh :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sure would be nice if you guy's could use a little smaller print.









I have a very small screen.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Is there any interest in a morning open practice??I am will to come and open the track up if there is.Or am I the only one that works afternoons.

I work 2nd shift too.
I would be interested in morning practice, but I'm not ready for indoor yet.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Is there any interest in a morning open practice??I am will to come and open the track up if there is.Or am I the only one that works afternoons.
> 
> I work 2nd shift too.
> I would be interested in morning practice, but I'm not ready for indoor yet.


 Just lmk when you are ready:thumbsup: .How about anyone else?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

hey guys is tuesday night sedan practice or trucks or mix im dying to run something again. I had a BLAST running the trucks i caint beleive i didnt try it last year ill be running it every sat night this year to much FUN. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

J FAST said:


> hey guys is tuesday night sedan practice or trucks or mix im dying to run something again. I had a BLAST running the trucks i caint beleive i didnt try it last year ill be running it every sat night this year to much FUN. :thumbsup:


Welcome to the Stadium Fun Jesse ! :thumbsup:
You are already there in the A-main. It didn't take you that long to figure out how to drive those things...

I'll see you next saturday.
Are you into running some 19T ?
Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

teamductape said:


> I would be interested on trying 19t what did you have in mind locked timing bushing spec. or 19t mod? (sorry about this post being a little late)


Well, I have a Reedy 19T quad magnets. I believe it is a fixed timing (can't remember right now...)
I think we can run whatever 19T in the same class (Even Brushless). It won't make any difference, as the driving is really what counts indoor on carpet with "small" tracks compared to off-road outdoor racing...
What do you think?

I'm in for this WE. :thumbsup: 
Mike


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Mike, yeah im down for 19 turn but that was what i ran the first two heats and then the magnets fell out so i put in the monster stock i think i liked it better lol ill try and fix my 19 turn and give it another go cant wait see ya :thumbsup: does anyone have a suggestion on what glue to use to glue the magnets back in the can ?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

J FAST said:


> Thanks Mike, yeah im down for 19 turn but that was what i ran the first two heats and then the magnets fell out so i put in the monster stock i think i liked it better lol ill try and fix my 19 turn and give it another go cant wait see ya :thumbsup: does anyone have a suggestion on what glue to use to glue the magnets back in the can ?


I have some you can use.Its a 2part epoxy.The magnets I have used it on have stayed in place.I will never use it all befor it gos bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

J FAST said:


> hey guys is tuesday night sedan practice or trucks or mix im dying to run something again. I had a BLAST running the trucks i caint beleive i didnt try it last year ill be running it every sat night this year to much FUN.


 I am not sure.Maybe Fred or Tim can tell ya.They are going to run the Practices days at night.I have to work  Glad you like runing truck:thumbsup: .Wish I could have been there.I wont be free to race untill the 23rd  .time to leave for work.Later Ed


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

J FAST said:


> hey guys is tuesday night sedan practice or trucks or mix im dying to run something again. I had a BLAST running the trucks i caint beleive i didnt try it last year ill be running it every sat night this year to much FUN. :thumbsup:


The plan is to have a mixed practice jesse, on both tue and thur night practice :thumbsup:


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Guys, I dont want to seem like I am butting in here (so kick me in the rear if this isnt the place to ask this) but were putting orders in at the store. I am hoping to find out a few things for what everyone is running at the track. #1) what tires? #2) Motors? #3) what parts would you like to see us stock? 

J


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Cooter said:


> The plan is to have a mixed practice jesse, on both tue and thur night practice :thumbsup:


I'm not sure about all that. Our agreement with Rick Rilett was that we would be using the facility a limited number of hour per week. Friday night Oval,
Saturday on road, Stadium program, Wednesday night series race and a practice night. (up to 24 hours per week). Sunday's for special events.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

well it would be nice to have alot of t4 and t3 parts and also mainly stock assoc. foams front and rear in jacos, as far as motors i have a brushless so maybe bearings for it or parts as far as brushed i mainly see people running green machine or monster stocks, if your gonna stock losi stuff u have to talk to dustin on that


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

HI


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

wreckscuba said:


> Thats funny Are flyers say Tuesday and Thursday night open practice. John made them up Asked me to make some copys I did and have been puting them up.I think we need to have a meeting this week.


I'll have to call John but I believe and error has been made in the flyers.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

:lol:


John Warner said:


> Yeah, if we add another 12 feet, we'd have a total of 96' length.
> We can do 24 feet more to make it 108 feet long, but I
> personally don't think we need to make it that long!


Awww why not John, way back in the (old,old) Rivertown days we had an ovel with over a 200 ft long straight. Took care of any one not able to hold a clean line... they hit the wall and had the marshal return the pieces. :lol:


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Speaking of flyers we need some at the store. I have had alot of people asking. 

J


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

grhobby said:


> Hi Guys, I dont want to seem like I am butting in here (so kick me in the rear if this isnt the place to ask this) but were putting orders in at the store. I am hoping to find out a few things for what everyone is running at the track. #1) what tires? #2) Motors? #3) what parts would you like to see us stock?
> 
> J


I think it would be nice If you ordered brushes, extra motor arms, (mainly for monster stock and green machines), And if you can orders some spare losi Matt Francis 2 parts; like arms, bulkheads, whatever! I havn't broken yet so I don't know if I will need to get certain parts as spares. But personally I think it would be nice if you got both losi and associated parts. And old tamiya stuff: right John. :jest:

-Dustin K. :dude:


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Dustin I dont have a book for losi so I am in need of part #'s email me at [email protected] I was already planning on stocking some parts for it since I know some of you are running them. I wont promise I can get everything because were short on room but we have massive amounts of TC3 parts and T4 parts here or coming here by wed of this week to support you guys. Like I told the offroad guys email me #'s and I will do my best.


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey also dont forget if you bring your GLRC card you save 15% off when you buy any non sale stuff. Make sure to tell whoever is ringing you up before we start and show umm your card before hand.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool cool, also i made a whole bunch of copies like 200 of them so if they need to be changed ill make some more


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

grhobby said:


> Dustin I dont have a book for losi so I am in need of part #'s email me at [email protected].................................... Like I told the offroad guys email me #'s and I will do my best.


Cool. I will email you later. :thumbsup: 

-Thanks a LOT :hat: 

-Dustin K. :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yes.... I did in fact make a mistake in the flyers.
I started with last years flyer and made changes but forgot to change the practice
nights from Tuesday & Thursday to ONLY Wednesday evenings for now.

I'm sorry for the confusion!!! :drunk:
Sorry.... Sorry.... Sorry!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

its ok i will change that on the flyer i made and get more out to hobbyworld


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

We've created a new thread. Please use the new one located here... 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=877297#post877297
and be sure to read the first page before posting.

ThanX!!!!!!!!!


----------

